# Oossignore ...



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

lui, l'amante  ha preso un andazzo...strano
cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc

ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia

forse cerca di trasformarla in amicizia però poi non è così lo sappiamo entrambi o meglio appena mi vede alla tebe  in ufficio robe così:w00t:
eh allora.....
forse un taglio netto è unica cosa saggia

ma io dico, un amante che si comporti come tale non dovrebbe infilarti dentro sua quotidianità..no?:diffi:

andava bene che è sta cosa?
da quando si dice + coinvolto
ma così non va bene
[HR][/HR]


----------



## gas (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lui, l'amante ha preso un andazzo...strano
> cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc
> 
> ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia
> ...


Certamente!!!


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lui, l'amante  ha preso un andazzo...strano
> cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc
> 
> ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia
> ...


Dipende, non penso ci siano regole. Ogni relazione è a sè. Se due sono amici che fanno anche sesso, la quotidianità ci può rientrare eccome.

Noi non siamo fatti a compartimenti stagni. Non è che quando frequentiamo l'amante diventiamo robot che funzionano solo dalla vita in giù. Allora meglio un vibratore.


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

'alla Tebe in ufficio robe così' mi ha fatto morire! :rotfl:
Tra un po' ce la ritroviamo pure nel dizionario! :rotfl:


Eh sì, ha preso un andazzo strano... Non sta cercando di trasformarla in un'amicizia, bensì in una relazione non meramente sessuale (quindi amicizia+affiatamento+sesso). 
Non è che ci sia niente di male eh, anzi. Ma a te andrebbe bene?


----------



## gas (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende, non penso ci siano regole. Ogni relazione è a sè. Se due sono amici che fanno anche sesso, la quotidianità ci può rientrare eccome.
> 
> Noi non siamo fatti a compartimenti stagni. Non è che quando frequentiamo l'amante diventiamo robot che funzionano solo dalla vita in giù. Allora meglio un vibratore.


Concordo con il fatto che ogni relazione è a se, ma mai far subentrare la quotidianità, l'abitudine.
Quando frequentiamo l'amante normalmente diamo il meglio, perchè ogni volta la/lo vogliamo conquistare.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende, non penso ci siano regole. Ogni relazione è a sè. Se due sono amici che fanno anche sesso, la quotidianità ci può rientrare eccome.
> 
> Noi non siamo fatti a compartimenti stagni. Non è che quando frequentiamo l'amante diventiamo robot che funzionano solo dalla vita in giù. Allora meglio un vibratore.


ok lo so
ma ci sono dei confini secondo me da non sconfinare no?
ora dimmi pure come si veste tua moglie e chiedimi due info x la spesa

e poi capriole a non finire appena ci si vede 

eh!


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> 'alla Tebe in ufficio robe così' mi ha fatto morire! :rotfl:
> Tra un po' ce la ritroviamo pure nel dizionario! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


:sorriso2:alla tebe si si così

ma andare bene
 è inziata così x tanto tempo
magari la si chidue cosi riportandola ad un'amicizia
non so se fattibile dopo tutte quelle capriole eh
anche perchè scusate ma appena ci vediamo tempo zero arty:

ho scoperto le faccine..si vede?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende, non penso ci siano regole. Ogni relazione è a sè. Se due sono amici che fanno anche sesso, la quotidianità ci può rientrare eccome.
> 
> Noi non siamo fatti a compartimenti stagni. Non è che quando frequentiamo l'amante diventiamo robot che funzionano solo dalla vita in giù. Allora meglio un vibratore.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


ciao !

che casini continuo a combinare eh

meno male il ponte
sparisco:bye:


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Concordo con il fatto che ogni relazione è a se, ma mai far subentrare la quotidianità, l'abitudine.
> Quando frequentiamo l'amante normalmente diamo il meglio, perchè ogni volta la/lo vogliamo conquistare.


Io per quotidianità intendevo la condivisione di una parte di sè e della propria vita che scorre al di fuori dello spazio condiviso con l'amante. Di una parte, certo. Non tutta.

Io se mi relaziono con un amante sono sempre io, tutta intera. Sono sempre me stessa. Con gli stessi scazzi, le stesse malinconie o la stessa voglia di ridere e scherzare che ho con gli altri. E se ho voglia di confidarmi, di fare due chiacchiere o di condividere un pensiero, lo faccio con amanti e amici, non mi pongo problemi. Non è quello che determina il coinvolgimento amoroso, credo.


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> :sorriso2:alla tebe si si così
> 
> ma andare bene
> è inziata così x tanto tempo
> ...


Hahaha! Sì, si vede! :singleeye:


E vabbeh... sarà la classica _trombamicizia_, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> :sorriso2:alla tebe si si così
> 
> ma andare bene
> è inziata così x tanto tempo
> ...



Questo potrà decretarlo solo il tempo


----------



## gas (27 Aprile 2012)

Li ho sempre odiati i ponti, le festività, ecc., perchè non ti permettono di vedere, di incontrare, la persona con la quale vorresti essere.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io per quotidianità intendevo la condivisione di una parte di sè e della propria vita che scorre al di fuori dello spazio condiviso con l'amante. Di una parte, certo. Non tutta.
> 
> Io se mi relaziono con un amante sono sempre io, tutta intera. Sono sempre me stessa. Con gli stessi scazzi, le stesse malinconie o la stessa voglia di ridere e scherzare che ho con gli altri. E se ho voglia di confidarmi, di fare due chiacchiere o di condividere un pensiero, lo faccio con amanti e amici, non mi pongo problemi. Non è quello che determina il coinvolgimento amoroso, credo.


si ma raccontarmi di lui e la moglie sul divano
del tipo sono qui con mia moglie che guardiamo il film taldeitali

e bè scusa  ma che mi frega

poi lo so che lui è come se mi sentisse parte della sua vita oramai
lo dice


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Hahaha! Sì, si vede! :singleeye:
> 
> 
> E vabbeh... sarà la classica _trombamicizia_, no?


anfatti

ma non dirmi ti amo

no?
eh


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo potrà decretarlo solo il tempo


ma non vedendosi si
ma vedendosi x me no!


----------



## diavoletta (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ok lo so
> ma ci sono dei confini secondo me da non sconfinare no?
> ora dimmi pure come si veste tua moglie e chiedimi due info x la spesa
> 
> ...


Chi troppo... chi niente


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si ma raccontarmi di lui e la moglie sul divano
> del tipo *sono qui con mia moglie che guardiamo il film taldeitali
> *
> e bè scusa  ma che mi frega
> ...


Ah beh... in effetti questo è un po' inquietante, lo ammetto.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Chi troppo... chi niente


ma ame stava bene com'era 
divertente leggera
mail trombine

invece se diventa spinosa come situazione

questo non cambia una virgola che gli voglia bene

ma allora amici e basta il resto e
soffocotti maratone ecc
eh dai!


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ah beh... in effetti questo è un po' inquietante, lo ammetto.


minkia inquietantissimo

ma non penso sia gelosia eh

ma io ti vedo ina ltri contesti e poi sul divano..non so
ma poi eprchè dirmelo

a me che mi frega, davvero non capisco


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io per quotidianità intendevo la condivisione di una parte di sè e della propria vita che scorre al di fuori dello spazio condiviso con l'amante. Di una parte, certo. Non tutta.
> 
> Io se mi relaziono con un amante sono sempre io, tutta intera. Sono sempre me stessa. Con gli stessi scazzi, le stesse malinconie o la stessa voglia di ridere e scherzare che ho con gli altri. E se ho voglia di confidarmi, di fare due chiacchiere o di condividere un pensiero, lo faccio con amanti e amici, non mi pongo problemi. Non è quello che determina il coinvolgimento amoroso, credo.


Quoto e se riesco approvo:up:


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e se riesco approvo:up:


ma no lo so non sono una grezzona eh
dico solo che tirare in ballo moglie figli tra un po scelta del palchetto mi pare troppo


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lui, l'amante ha preso un andazzo...strano
> cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc
> 
> ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia
> ...


Buongiorno!
Spero che le chiacchere di qualche tempo fa'...siano acqua passata..


Secondo me pensa a  coinvolgerti in un progetto comune,separazione etc...e comunque e'strano....non si dovrebbe neanche nominare la propria famiglia..men che mai la moglie o i figli....mi permetto un consiglio..e sai che per quanto siamo spesso cane e gatto..non sono nato ieri:finche'ti e'possibile,,tronca.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> Spero che le chiacchere di qualche tempo fa'...siano acqua passata..
> 
> 
> Secondo me pensa a coinvolgerti in un progetto comune,separazione etc...e comunque e'strano....non si dovrebbe neanche nominare la propria famiglia..men che mai la moglie o i figli....mi permetto un consiglio..e sai che per quanto siamo spesso cane e gatto..non sono nato ieri:finche'ti e'possibile,,tronca.


ciao lothar!
acuqa stra-passata
ma guarda che a me tu sei simpatico
chiedi a tebe cosa dico di te

ma no separazioni non penso

però a volte mi fa un po' paura sto tirarmi dentro così lo ammetto
infatti ho deciso di sparire un po'

tu dici? progetto comune'
minkia sono invornita iod avvero allora
ho sempre detto chiaro e tondo che le ns famig sono intoccabili e mi pareva avesse compreso....:scared:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma no lo so non sono una grezzona eh
> dico solo *che tirare in ballo moglie figli tra un po scelta del palchetto mi pare troppo*


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


>


no dai esagero faccio la scema

però io mai sentito cose così
tutte a me!
ora io gli voglio bene ma davvero
solo mi pare esagerato sto atteggimento ecco


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ciao lothar!
> acuqa stra-passata
> ma guarda che a me tu sei simpatico
> chiedi a tebe cosa dico di te
> ...



Ciao Ross!
Potrebbe essere che lui si sia davvero innamorato...e dopo piantarla li'diventa difficile.....si trova una scusa furba e fatti di nebbia,,ma sul serio...no sms email...in bocca al lop..


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> no dai esagero faccio la scema
> 
> però io mai sentito cose così
> tutte a me!
> ...


No scusa, non riuscivo a capire la frase per questo ho messo le faccine


----------



## bubu (27 Aprile 2012)

premetto che ogni interpretazione è puramente personale, ma potrebbe anche essere che facendoti entrare maggiormente nella sua vita (magari facendo vedere che parla con te, che ha un rapporto di amicizia con te davanti alla moglie) si senta sia meno in colpa, più disinvolto nei movimenti o anche più sicuro negli sms o mail...
infondo se ci pensi...se la moglie sa della vostra amicizia si sente più sicura e non si insospettisce.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> premetto che ogni interpretazione è puramente personale, ma potrebbe anche essere che facendoti entrare maggiormente nella sua vita (magari facendo vedere che parla con te, che ha un rapporto di amicizia con te davanti alla moglie) si senta sia meno in colpa, più disinvolto nei movimenti o anche più sicuro negli sms o mail...
> infondo se ci pensi...*se la moglie sa della vostra amicizia si sente più sicura e non si insospettisce*.


Si ma cazzo che bassezza ...


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma cazzo che bassezza ...


no no non penso sia così zero proprio


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> no no non penso sia così zero proprio


Guarda io ti ho sempre letto,
e per quel poco che forse ho capito di te non credo che accetteresti una cosa del genere!


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Guarda io ti ho sempre letto,
> e per quel poco che forse ho capito di te non credo che accetteresti una cosa del genere!


no, infatti

ma so con certezza che non è così
davvero
non capisco perchè lo faccia anche se ho sentito pareri vari
ma non per quello
sicuro

grazie eh!


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lui, l'amante  ha preso un andazzo...strano
> cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc
> 
> ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia
> ...


credo che stiano subentrando sentimenti che vanno al di là del bene


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che stiano subentrando sentimenti che vanno al di là del bene


[video=youtube;4Z3VxslSNQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z3VxslSNQw[/video]


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;4Z3VxslSNQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z3VxslSNQw[/video]


Conte un piccolo sunto?
troppo lungo il video da guardare:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte un piccolo sunto?
> troppo lungo il video da guardare:smile:


Ma uffi...
Tu hai scritto al di là del bene...
Orbene mi è saltato su l'opera di Nietsche Al di là del bene e del male...

Il film tratta della vita di questo immenso filosofo

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrich_Nietzsche


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffi...
> Tu hai scritto al di là del bene...
> Orbene mi è saltato su l'opera di Nietsche Al di là del bene e del male...
> 
> ...


uffi non avevo colto l'associazione di idee
sono stanca, non penso
comunque quando ho tempo guardo il film


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lui, l'amante  ha preso un andazzo...strano
> cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc
> 
> ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia
> ...


gli manca un confessore

apa:


----------



## Attila (28 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lui, l'amante  ha preso un andazzo...strano
> cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc
> 
> ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia
> ...



Forse sotto sotto vorrebbe due mogli.  Complementari ma non incompatibili. 

Senza piu' stress né sensi di colpa.  

Non lo approvo, ma riesco a capirlo. 

Perché dici che non ti va bene?  Fatico a immaginare che lui sia diventato cosi' dall'oggi al domani...


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2012)

Che bassezze umane, solo in questo sito riesco leggere quanto l'uomo faccia schifo, mi serve sapete? Questa donna qua per esempio, partita con tormenti ed ora che cosa è? Non è altro che una donnetta del cavolo con problemi del cavolo, altro essere umano inutile in questo mondo, che forse piangerebbero solo due coglioni che non la conoscono poi tanto bene visto quello che fa.


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che bassezze umane, solo in questo sito riesco leggere quanto l'uomo faccia schifo, mi serve sapete? Questa donna qua per esempio, partita con tormenti ed ora che cosa è? Non è altro che una donnetta del cavolo con problemi del cavolo, altro essere umano inutile in questo mondo, che forse piangerebbero solo due coglioni che non la conoscono poi tanto bene visto quello che fa.


Così parlò Daniele.
Amen.


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Così parlò Daniele.
> Amen.


Forse non ti ricordi come entrò questa cosa qua, ma adesso dimostra ogni giorno di che psta è fatta, cioè una ignobile ignorante donnicciola. Ma non si può dar la colpa di tutto a lei della sua mancanza totale di buon gusto e di cultura se è genetica che ci si può fare? Ammazzarla? Ma no dai, ogni animaletto ha diritto a stare a questo mondo, no?


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non ti ricordi come entrò questa cosa qua, ma adesso dimostra ogni giorno di che psta è fatta, cioè una ignobile ignorante donnicciola. Ma non si può dar la colpa di tutto a lei della sua mancanza totale di buon gusto e di cultura se è genetica che ci si può fare? Ammazzarla? Ma no dai, ogni animaletto ha diritto a stare a questo mondo, no?


Oggi sei in buona...mi sembri più tranquillo del solito...sei pure quasi ironico...
la primavera sta sortendo effetto?


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oggi sei in buona...mi sembri più tranquillo del solito...sei pure quasi ironico...
> la primavera sta sortendo effetto?


No, per nulla, mi rendo sonlo conto dai probleji di questo essere di sesso femminile che è puttana dentro, ecco cosa è il suo problema, solo quello ed essendo una sua proprietà di persona che le si può dire? E' genetica, non ci può far nulla, lo ha scoperto solo tardi, mi chiedo solo quando si renderà conto che può chiedere anche un centone dalla prestazione????


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, per nulla, mi rendo sonlo conto dai probleji di questo essere di sesso femminile che è puttana dentro, ecco cosa è il suo problema, solo quello ed essendo una sua proprietà di persona che le si può dire? E' genetica, non ci può far nulla, lo ha scoperto solo tardi, mi chiedo solo quando si renderà conto che può chiedere anche un centone dalla prestazione????


Eccoti qui...il solito Daniele..
Però..che brutta gente c'è in questo in posto.
Ma come mai stai qui allora?
Sei circondato da puttane e pompinare..decisamente non il tuo ambiente.
Che sia una missione la tua?


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2012)

Ci sono un paio di persone che valgono qualcosa in questo sito, come Oscuro, come Minerva, come l'admin, come anche per assurdo Chiara, come era Quintina, come Simy e non sto a dire anche altri. 
Semplicemente vedo come una persona entrata in un modo sia cambiata a tal pun to da sembrare più un mignottone che altro.
Quindi se il tradimento fa questo, cioè rende le persone più grette, più meschine, ovvio che per me chi tradisce fa un poco schifo.


----------



## bubu (28 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma cazzo che bassezza ...


Sarà pure una bassezza ma non mi sembra una teoria surreale! Storie simili ne ho sentite tantissime aimè


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Sarà pure una bassezza ma non mi sembra una teoria surreale! Storie simili ne ho sentite tantissime aimè


Si lo so... non c'è da stupirsi più di nulla ormai.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che bassezze umane, solo in questo sito riesco leggere quanto l'uomo faccia schifo, mi serve sapete? Questa donna qua per esempio, partita con tormenti ed ora che cosa è? Non è altro che una donnetta del cavolo con problemi del cavolo, altro essere umano inutile in questo mondo, che forse piangerebbero solo due coglioni che non la conoscono poi tanto bene visto quello che fa.




sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Flavia (29 Aprile 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si ma raccontarmi di lui e la moglie sul divano
> del tipo sono qui con mia moglie che guardiamo il film taldeitali
> 
> e bè scusa  ma che mi frega
> ...


credo che ti stia prendendo come la sua confidente, la sua valvola di sfogo


----------



## Flavia (29 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, per nulla, mi rendo sonlo conto dai probleji di questo essere di sesso femminile che è puttana dentro, ecco cosa è il suo problema, solo quello ed essendo una sua proprietà di persona che le si può dire? E' genetica, non ci può far nulla, lo ha scoperto solo tardi, mi chiedo solo quando si renderà conto che può chiedere anche un centone dalla prestazione????


Daniele ti sbagli, Rosa è solo una donna che ha una situazione difficile con il marito forse e dico forse non ha affrontato nel modo più appropriato la situazione
il punto è che non si può avere tutto, si arriva ad un punto in cui occorre fare una scelta, e da ciò che scrive penso ci stia arrivando


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2012)

Sta affrontando la cosa nel peggiore dei modi e si fa domende stupide da adolescente brufolosa. Continuo a pensare che se avesse davvero probpemi dovrebbe risolverli e non fare l'adolescente che non è più da troppi anni.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sta affrontando la cosa nel peggiore dei modi e si fa domende stupide da adolescente brufolosa. Continuo a pensare che se avesse davvero probpemi dovrebbe risolverli e non fare l'adolescente che non è più da troppi anni.


Mah...
A me sembra che sia più rilassata dopo quei due giorni...
Poi cavoli che ti cambia a te? 
Mica sei suo marito eh?
Non capisco il tuo accanimento contro Rossi...
Cosa c'è...
Ti rode il culo che sia tornata eh?

Poi dato il tema del forum...se non parla con noi di certe cose con chi lo fa?

Tu quanto ci ossessioni con le tue solite storie eh?
Guarda che tu giri solo le parole...ma scrivi sempre lo stesso post eh?

Metti su famiglia, fa tre figli, poi ti permetti di dare dell'adolescente brufoloso agli altri eh?

Mica qua la gente è iscritta per farsi dare certi epiteti...da uno che intanto...non ha concluso ancora un beatissimo cazzo...delle sue questioni affettive eh?


----------



## bubu (29 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, per nulla, mi rendo sonlo conto dai probleji di questo essere di sesso femminile che è puttana dentro, ecco cosa è il suo problema, solo quello ed essendo una sua proprietà di persona che le si può dire? E' genetica, non ci può far nulla, lo ha scoperto solo tardi, mi chiedo solo quando si renderà conto che può chiedere anche un centone dalla prestazione????


Non mi piace leggere certe offese, si può non condividere ma non offendere. Non credo abbia il diritto di dire che una è puttana dentro!


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ti auguro con tutto il cuore di incontrare sul tuo cammino una Tebe.
Poi vedi con che sorrisi ti svegli al mattino...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Daniele ti auguro con tutto il cuore di incontrare sul tuo cammino una Tebe.
> Poi vedi con che sorrisi ti svegli al mattino...


Mah sai io avevo sempre auspicato che mi portasse la sua ex...e che lui...incontrasse lei...la matra in persona...
Conoscendola, lei prima si avvicina con gentilezza con un mezzo sorriso sornione, e gli dice...poverino vieni qui a piangere sulla mia spalla...poi spaffete...gli tira uno di quei calci sui pifferi...che lo vediamo volare...ululare come un lupo...

E la matra che dice...

Già sai finalmente soffrire cos'è...

Ma soffri e non sfidare la fortuna!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai io avevo sempre auspicato che mi portasse la sua ex...e che lui...incontrasse lei...la matra in persona...
> Conoscendola, lei prima si avvicina con gentilezza con un mezzo sorriso sornione, e gli dice...poverino vieni qui a piangere sulla mia spalla...poi spaffete...gli tira uno di quei calci sui pifferi...che lo vediamo volare...ululare come un lupo...
> 
> E la matra che dice...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2012)

Io penserei che questo comportamento sia dovuto al volersi ricordare, che 
nonostante sia " preso",
Si voglia ricordare che ha una moglie una casa e un qualcosa da cui non vuole staccarsi e non può....

Però potrebbe anche essere che al contrario pensa che tu sia presissima 
e che al contratrio facendo cosi di voglia ricordare che lui ha una moglie , una casa e un qualcosa da cui non vuole e non può 
staccarsi.......

Poi io la sparo eh .....
Ma parlatene  no!


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

Ma ne abbiamo parlato
sono abbastanza serena che sapremo gestire questa cosa anche se si, è molto tutto di come era nata, sicuramente

dei giudizi degli psicotici poco mi frega


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Daniele ti auguro con tutto il cuore di incontrare sul tuo cammino una Tebe.
> Poi vedi con che sorrisi ti svegli al mattino...


Tebe J)
Capisco sta poveraccia che fuggi a gambe levate e si deve subire pure certe telefonate da sto matto
Quella maledirà il girono che lo ha trovato
Ma un frignone così ma mai sentito
Secondo me attacca se si fa il nome del apde e ringrazia d’esserselo levato dai cojioni
Posto che sia vero sto tizio eh


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Tebe J)
> Capisco sta poveraccia che fuggi a gambe levate e si deve subire pure certe telefonate da sto matto
> Quella maledirà il girono che lo ha trovato
> Ma un frignone così ma mai sentito
> ...



Ciao Ross!un pausa di 3min dal lavoro....vengo qua' e cosa leggo??ancora di quel invornito di Daniele..lascialo perdere..non c'e'niente da fare..quando arrivai qua'fece lo stesso con me.La soluzione l'ha vicino casa..il reno e'in piena ora..una pietra al collo e via...


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ross!un pausa di 3min dal lavoro....vengo qua' e cosa leggo??ancora di quel invornito di Daniele..lascialo perdere..non c'e'niente da fare..quando arrivai qua'fece lo stesso con me.*La soluzione l'ha vicino casa..il reno e'in piena ora..una pietra al collo e via...*


:ira:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ross!un pausa di 3min dal lavoro....vengo qua' e cosa leggo??ancora di quel invornito di Daniele..lascialo perdere..non c'e'niente da fare..quando arrivai qua'fece lo stesso con me.La soluzione l'ha vicino casa..il reno e'in piena ora..una pietra al collo e via...


  ci metti pure la faccina.c'è chi si porta dietro questa sofferenza, c'è chi dentro ha il vuoto pneumatico


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:


E va bè simy ma è una provocazione di lothar  e cmq scusa l’eleganza ma adesso ha rotto i coglioni
Va bene è depresso è  sfigato ma dai sembra uno di quelli che poi leggi in cronaca nera eh 
Avere pena di sti soggetti ha senso ma non gli si può permettere di tutto
Se è malato ci sono fior di dottori e medicinali

Poi non so la sua storia ma che gli sarà mai successo… Sarà stato tradito e ci fa due palle come se gli avessero trovato un tumore inguaribile
Eddaiii 
Poi onestamente ma uno così davvero deve farsi vedere
Ora che penso puttana pompinara stronzi esseri ignobili masii magari pure vero ma guarda sempre meglio che messo come sta messo questo qui


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Rosa3*

daniele estremizza i concetti....ma quello che dici è condivisiile....non il come...!poi che a te non piace...abbiam capito tutti il perchè!!!!


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci metti pure la faccina.c'è chi si porta dietro questa sofferenza, c'è chi dentro ha il vuoto pneumatico


Senti la sofferenza te le gestisci e non spandi merda a dx e manca ok?
Anche il tizio che ha buttato suo figlio nel tevere era depresso ed incompreso e sofferente perché la moglie lo aveva lasciato

Ma fuori i coglioni se sei un uomo e gira pagina invece di farlo a fette a mezzo mondo o confontati in maniera sana
Fatti un giro in ospedale  va …poi esci e gioisci di quel che hai


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E va bè simy ma è una provocazione di lothar e cmq scusa l’eleganza ma adesso ha rotto i coglioni
> Va bene è depresso è sfigato ma dai sembra uno di quelli che poi leggi in cronaca nera eh
> Avere pena di sti soggetti ha senso ma non gli si può permettere di tutto
> Se è malato ci sono fior di dottori e medicinali
> ...


bè allora lasciamo che si ammazzi e che si distrugga e va bene cosi! 

se vi ha tanto rotto i coglioni non leggetelo..... ma almeno abbiate la decenza di non attaccarlo e non scrivere cose di cattivo gusto 

ci sono tante persone che qua dentro ci fanno sue palle cosi eppure....


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> daniele estremizza i concetti....ma quello che dici è condivisiile....non il come...!poi che a te non piace...abbiam capito tutti il perchè!!!!


bravo avete capito quindi stop
nonc ambio idea

tebe aiutooooo


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè allora lasciamo che si ammazzi e che si distrugga e va bene cosi!
> 
> se vi ha tanto rotto i coglioni non leggetelo..... ma almeno abbiate la decenza di non attaccarlo e non scrivere cose di cattivo gusto
> 
> ci sono tante persone che qua dentro ci fanno sue palle cosi eppure....


Ma persone così scusa simy ma no c’è solo lui
Sei mica assistente sociale?
No perché dove lavoro arrivano queste a dirci di comprendere certi soggetti che non stanno bene poveri bisogna seguirli e rimetterli nella società
E poi in fabbrica prendono a martellate la vicina che gli ricorda la mamma la nonna la zia …


Ci sono i medicinali e le cure per i soggetti cos’
Mi stupisco di admin che non banni uno che insulta così


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma persone così scusa simy ma no c’è solo lui
> Sei mica assistente sociale?
> No perché dove lavoro arrivano queste a dirci di comprendere certi soggetti che non stanno bene poveri bisogna seguirli e rimetterli nella società
> E poi in fabbrica prendono a martellate la vicina che gli ricorda la mamma la nonna la zia …
> ...


Daniele esagera qui...forse è l'unico posto dove può esagerare....
no non sono assistente sociale...ma non ho mai relegato in un angolo chi ha bisogno di aiuto.

sul ban evito di commentare che è meglio....


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E va bè simy ma è una provocazione di lothar  e cmq scusa l’eleganza ma adesso ha rotto i coglioni
> Va bene è depresso è  sfigato ma dai sembra uno di quelli che poi leggi in cronaca nera eh
> *Avere pena di sti soggetti ha senso *ma non gli si può permettere di tutto
> Se è malato ci sono fior di dottori e medicinali
> ...


pensa che a me fanno pena ben altri soggetti.
lui può sempre guarire dalla depressione , altri il cervello quando lo recuperano se ne sono privi?


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele esagera qui...forse è l'unico posto dove può esagerare....
> no non sono assistente sociale...ma non ho mai relegato in un angolo chi ha bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> sul ban evito di commentare che è meglio....


nemmeno io mai relegato se mi conoscessi ti verrebbe a sorridere pensando che possa farlo fidati

cmq sia questo uomo non è assecondandolo che lo si cura credimi
ne permettendolgi di fare il pazzo
cosa che non è tra le altre cose
ma insulatare chi non sai cosa nasconde e non racconta  qui magari x ovvi motivi non è il massimo
nel mio caso no sono una traditrice che ci ha preso gusto e si è presa la cotta
finirò all'inferno ma in buona compagnia


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:



cara Simy io non sono buono e gli afflitti non mi fanno pena,nella vita,nel lavoro,nell'amore,servono palle..e pelo sul cuore...se no si resta indietrltretutto e'anomalo,perche'questa e'la prima citta d'Italia come qualita'della vita,noi siamo goderecci..non frignoni


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> nemmeno io mai relegato se mi conoscessi ti verrebbe a sorridere pensando che possa farlo fidati
> 
> cmq sia questo uomo non è assecondandolo che lo si cura credimi
> ne permettendolgi di fare il pazzo
> ...


forse vi dimenticate che Daniele vive il tradimento subito in maniere "fuori della norma".....


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

ma poi che gli sarà successo ditemi
il mio amico ha avuto una cosa atroce ma non si piange  addosso reagisce e loota x vivere a quel male
poi è nata questa cosa con me  che seguivo certi casi ed ero li 
moriremo tra le fiamme
ma daniele che cazzo ha fatemi capire!

ho perso  una persona a me carissima anni fa, la persona che ho amato di più prima dei miei 3 bimbi
Davanti a me, ero da sola con lui
Non sapevo cosa fare
Soccorsi arrivati tardi, una scena che mi ha devastato e mi porterò dietro per sempre
Non ho insultato mai nessuno per i dolori che mi porto dentro

E quando non sono stata in grado di farlo perchè stavo male e temevo di fare qualche cazzata e avevo 3 bimbi ede ro sola e con  terrore di stare male di fare loro male sono andata in cura
Anni di terapia e medicine, che sono andata scalando

Ognuno di noi ha storie tragiche chi + chi meno


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Minerva*

I MIEI PIù SENTITI COMPLIMENTI!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma poi che gli sarà successo ditemi
> il mio amico ha avuto una cosa atroce ma non si piange addosso reagisce e loota x vivere a quel male
> poi è nata questa cosa con me che seguivo certi casi ed ero li
> moriremo tra le fiamme
> ...


nessuno reagisce allo stesso modo e supera il dolore allo stesso modo!

io sono una di carattere molto forte....ma ci sono persone che escono devastate da situzioni che a noi sembrano facili da superare!

ora io posso non condividere e non comprendere la reazione di Daniele ma dire che ha rotto i coglioni e che si può buttare al fiume con un sasso al collo scusate ma mi pare eccessivo


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che a me fanno pena ben altri soggetti.
> lui può sempre guarire dalla depressione , altri il cervello quando lo recuperano se ne sono privi?


:up:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Quando leggo Daniele ho l'immagine di mia madre davanti, tipo santino del terrore.
Daniele è un maleducato, aggressivo, una persona che mette in pericolo ogni giorno la vita  gli altri con le sue paturnie, le sue corse in macchina eccetera eccetera.
Da quello che leggo è una persona che si sta crogiolando nel suo dolore e che volontariamente ogni istante della sua vita cerca di distruggere la vita degli altri perchè sta talmente male che l'unica sua "cura lenitiva" è fare stare male anche gli altri.

Sfoga qui la sua rabbia perchè nella vita reale ha probabilmente il vuoto intorno.
Non gli frega un cazzo di quello che gli dite.
Gli scivola addosso come olio sull'acqua.
E' come un toro che vede rosso.
Deve distruggere tutto quello che lo circonda perchè solo così può fare il poverino della situazione.

E non si vuole curare. Questa è la verità, perchè è talmente codardo che ha paura di scoprire quanti sbagli ha fatto lui.

Ovviamente mi firmo la pompinara, non Tebe, come lui gentilmente mi apostrofa.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Ah....allora mi sei ancora più simpatica....signora p.......!!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando leggo Daniele ho l'immagine di mia madre davanti, tipo santino del terrore.
> Daniele è un maleducato, aggressivo, una persona che mette in pericolo ogni giorno la vita gli altri con le sue paturnie, le sue corse in macchina eccetera eccetera.
> Da quello che leggo è una persona che si sta crogiolando nel suo dolore e che volontariamente ogni istante della sua vita cerca di distruggere la vita degli altri perchè sta talmente male che l'unica sua "cura lenitiva" è fare stare male anche gli altri.
> 
> ...


Ciao Tebina..sempre a parlare di Daniele..ma chisse ne frega..tutto ok???


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2012)

Daniele purtroppo e per fortuna non ha figli 
purtroppo, perchè se ne avesse, avrebbe già compreso da tempo che, in caso di tradimenti e separazioni, ci sono cose molto più importanti a cui dedicarsi, al posto di cercare di umiliare l'ex
per fortuna, perchè un tradimento/abbandono si dovrebbe affrontare meglio senza figli, anzi, si ha la possibilità di concentrarsi solo su se stessi per "ripartire"
a me sembra che sia lui ad essere rimasto "solo" figlio, invischiato in beghe infinite con il parentado, e "costretto" a comportarsi come si "deve" dal fatto di non essersi ancora distaccato costruendosi una dimensione autonoma
difatti, anche quando parla della sua compagna e del lavoro, sembra che lui abbia sempre la valigia pronta (almeno questa è stata la mia impressione)


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tebina..sempre a parlare di Daniele..ma chisse ne frega..tutto ok???


Ciao Lothar!
Si tutto ok. Manager è tornato da Parigi...e sono tutta emozionata!!!
(tanto dite che sono innamorata quindi faccio l'invornita!:mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah....allora mi sei ancora più simpatica....signora p.......!!


Frena l'entusiasmo.
Dicono che sono scarsa di bestia.
Mordo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

)





Tebe ha detto:


> Quando leggo Daniele ho l'immagine di mia madre davanti, tipo santino del terrore.
> Daniele è un maleducato, aggressivo, una persona che mette in pericolo ogni giorno la vita  gli altri con le sue paturnie, le sue corse in macchina eccetera eccetera.
> Da quello che leggo è una persona che si sta crogiolando nel suo dolore e che volontariamente ogni istante della sua vita cerca di distruggere la vita degli altri perchè sta talmente male che l'unica sua "cura lenitiva" è fare stare male anche gli altri.
> 
> ...


comincio con il dire che daniele quando non ha rispetto per gli altri e si esprime in certi modi non ha mai il mio appoggio.
e non ha quindi il diritto di appellarti così (scelte tue se ogni due per tre tiriinopinatamente in ballo questi "soffocotti")
ma evita da parte tua sbrigative analisi da psicologa da discount .


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar!
> Si tutto ok. Manager è tornato da Parigi...e sono tutta emozionata!!!
> (tanto dite che sono innamorata quindi faccio l'invornita!:mrgreen



ti ha portato un mazzo di rose????in numero dispari...ahahahahhah....le mie stanno sbocciando..ma conj il cavolo che le regalo agli''ammmmoooorrri''.........stai calma perche'stasera tocca alla moglie no???


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> )
> comincio con il dire che daniele quando non ha rispetto per gli altri e si esprime in certi modi non ha mai il mio appoggio.
> e non ha quindi il diritto di appellarti così (scelte tue se ogni due per tre tiriinopinatamente in ballo questi "soffocotti")
> ma evita da parte tua sbrigative analisi da psicologa da discount .


Uh che nausea
Invece x me tebe ci ha preso

Cmq pace dai
Tante teste tante idee no’
Allora mi devo firmare la puttanazza giusto?
Ecco P.


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Daniele purtroppo e per fortuna non ha figli
> purtroppo, perchè se ne avesse, avrebbe già compreso da tempo che, in caso di tradimenti e separazioni, ci sono cose molto più importanti a cui dedicarsi, al posto di cercare di umiliare l'ex
> per fortuna, perchè un tradimento/abbandono si dovrebbe affrontare meglio senza figli, anzi, si ha la possibilità di concentrarsi solo su se stessi per "ripartire"
> a me sembra che sia lui ad essere rimasto "solo" figlio, invischiato in beghe infinite con il parentado, e "costretto" a comportarsi come si "deve" dal fatto di non essersi ancora distaccato costruendosi una dimensione autonoma
> difatti, anche quando parla della sua compagna e del lavoro, sembra che lui abbia sempre la valigia pronta (almeno questa è stata la mia impressione)


a poi amnco ci vedo sta cosa grave nelle cose che ha vissuto sto uomo
è un debole e incattivito
punto
almeno spero glis erva sputare merda dai


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Uh che nausea
> Invece x me tebe ci ha preso
> 
> Cmq pace dai
> ...


vedo che hai capito tutto.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

Daniele la vive male la sua situazione… punto!
Daniele non trova la strada per uscirne … punto! 
Daniele tira calci a destra e a sinistra, perché sta male … punto!

Ha subito più di quello che lui è in grado di sopportare … punto!

Trovo che mettersi a fare paragoni sia proprio fuori luogo … 

È la sua realtà … e la vive male … 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> )
> comincio con il dire che daniele quando non ha rispetto per gli altri e si esprime in certi modi non ha mai il mio appoggio.
> e non ha quindi il diritto di appellarti così (scelte tue se ogni due per tre tiriinopinatamente in ballo questi "soffocotti")
> ma evita da parte tua sbrigative analisi da psicologa da discount .


Incommentabile


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti ha portato un mazzo di rose????in numero dispari...ahahahahhah....le mie stanno sbocciando..ma conj il cavolo che le regalo agli''ammmmoooorrri''.........stai calma perche'stasera tocca alla moglie no???


Ma che rose rosse...non l'ho nè visto nè sentito.
E magari non lo vedo nemmeno...uff...

Ti terrò informato, magari mi ha portato un anello di brillanti...altro che rose..che me ne faccio..le mangio?


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> )
> comincio con il dire che daniele quando non ha rispetto per gli altri e si esprime in certi modi non ha mai il mio appoggio.
> e non ha quindi il diritto di appellarti così (scelte tue se ogni due per tre tiriinopinatamente in ballo questi "soffocotti")
> ma evita da parte tua sbrigative analisi da psicologa da discount .


Anzi no commento.
Me ne fotto degli appellativi che mi da e se per te scrivo ogni due per tre dei soffocotti sei veramente povera di testa, più di quanto dimostri.
Detto questo lui si arroga il diritto anche di augurar4e la morte e cose similari.
malato o non malato è intollerabile.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anzi no commento.
> Me ne fotto degli appellativi che mi da e se per te scrivo ogni due per tre dei soffocotti sei veramente povera di testa, più di quanto dimostri.
> Detto questo lui si arroga il diritto anche di augurar4e la morte e cose similari.
> malato o non malato è intollerabile.



buona Tebina....Minerva alle volte sbarella..ma e'''maestra'' in gamba


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buona Tebina....Minerva alle volte sbarella..ma e'''maestra'' in gamba


No. Nè in gamba nè maestra.
E' solo una pavida che scappa quando il gioco si fa duro e tenta di seppellire tutto con le sue battute acide.
Quando dimostrerà di essere persona in gamba gliene darò atto.
Qui dentro, con me non lo sta dimostrando.
Anzi...sta dimostrando di patirmi in maniera davvero irrazionale.

Ovviamente lei negherà essendo pavida ma tant'è...


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Pavido????*

Sederino impavido.....mi hai copiato il termine!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sederino impavido.....mi hai copiato il termine!!!:rotfl:


Ho usato pavida per descrivere Minerva molto prima che tu lo usassi per sederino impavido!!!
Mi spiace!!!
Però...minerva sederino impavido non è male...

Sei un genio!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma minerva ha il sedere molto pavido e plumbeo.....!!:up:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma minerva ha il sedere molto pavido e plumbeo.....!!:up:


E non solo!!!
:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*No*

No dai non toccarmi il sedere di minerva...e un sedere morigerato e assennato!!!


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai non toccarmi il sedere di minerva...e un sedere morigerato e assennato!!!


Io lo vedo solo un sederino pavido, incazzoso e decisamente non assennato!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

_Dai....perchè sei arrabbiata!!!!A minerva possiam dirgli tutto....ma sulla moralità del suo sedere....dobbiam solo che tacere.....!é un culo timorato dai!!!!_


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> _Dai....perchè sei arrabbiata!!!!A minerva possiam dirgli tutto....ma sulla moralità del suo sedere....dobbiam solo che tacere.....!*é un culo timorato dai!!!!*_


:risata:
Smettila che c'ho le lacrime dal ridere!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Incommentabile


certo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Guarda un culo quasi FUNEREO!!!!


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda un culo quasi FUNEREO!!!!


Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anzi no commento.
> Me ne fotto degli appellativi che mi da e se per te scrivo ogni due per tre dei soffocotti sei veramente *povera di testa*, più di quanto dimostri.
> Detto questo lui si arroga il diritto anche di augurar4e la morte e cose similari.
> malato o non malato è intollerabile.


in compenso ho dei piedini benestanti


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*sIII*

Un culo EMACIATO!!!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho usato *pavida* per descrivere Minerva molto prima che tu lo usassi per sederino impavido!!!
> Mi spiace!!!
> Però...minerva sederino impavido non è male...
> 
> ...


concedendo che tu sappia cosa voglia dire c'è da chiedersi di che coraggio si parli in questo luogo.
il coraggio non è tirare un calcio di rigore...non è da questi particolari che si giudica un giocatore.
nina non aver paura




ma quanto è grande de gregori?


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Mhhh*

Culo compassato?


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> concedendo che tu sappia cosa voglia dire c'è da chiedersi di che coraggio si parli in questo luogo.
> il coraggio non è tirare un calcio di rigore...non è da questi particolari che si giudica un giocatore.
> nina non aver paura
> 
> ...


eeeehhhh???????


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Culo compassato?


No no...culo a tradimento....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*No*

UN CULO GREGORIANO.....!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*oPPURE*

Oppure un culo ecclesiastico?Minè ma che culo hai????:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oppure un culo ecclesiastico?Minè ma che culo hai????:rotfl:


Se avesse il culo goliardico credo le gioverebbe!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

No....ti spiego:stonerebbe,minerva non potrebbe mai avere due chiappe goliardiche....!Le chiappe son lo specchio dell'anima capisci?Dimmi che culo hai ti dirò chi sei....!!Minerva ha un CULO COMPOSTO!!!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse vi dimenticate che Daniele vive il tradimento subito in maniere "fuori della norma".....


E tu ti dimentichi degli insulti e offese gratuite che Daniele ha scritto contro la signora Rossi eh?
Anche questi sono molto "fuori della norma"...
Rossi è per Daniele: un'estranea...e Rossi non deve certo rendere conto a Daniele di certi fatti...

Daniele non è suo marito.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu ti dimentichi degli insulti e offese gratuite che Daniele ha scritto contro la signora Rossi eh?
> Anche questi sono molto "fuori della norma"...
> Rossi è per Daniele: un'estranea...e Rossi non deve certo rendere conto a Daniele di certi fatti...
> 
> Daniele non è suo marito.


tu sai quante volte a daniele è stato zittito in questo senso ; ma non è un gioco alla pari .soprattutto se non si ha empatia per lui è inutile elencare le solite frasi fatte lette centinaia di volte .
qui si deve giustificare chiunque faccia cazzate in nome dei genitali ma non si ammettono le debolezze di chi è fragile


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Minerva*

A si quì dentro,ci sono MONdI FANTASTICI,VOLI PINDARICI,TANTA CONFUSIONE...si condanna daniele,ma certi comportamenti no....strano!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sai quante volte a daniele è stato zittito in questo senso ; ma non è un gioco alla pari .soprattutto se non si ha empatia per lui è inutile elencare le solite frasi fatte lette centinaia di volte .
> qui si deve giustificare chiunque faccia cazzate in nome dei genitali ma non si ammettono le debolezze di chi è fragile


...ma come ragioni....mamma mia...
Raccapricciata da tanta ottusità..
Sembra incredibile.

Oscuro..culo monastico mi sembra appropriato!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Bello*

CULO MONASTICO?CULO CHIERICALE:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sai quante volte a daniele è stato zittito in questo senso ; ma non è un gioco alla pari .soprattutto se non si ha empatia per lui è inutile elencare le solite frasi fatte lette centinaia di volte .
> qui si deve giustificare chiunque faccia cazzate in nome dei genitali ma non si ammettono le debolezze di chi è fragile


Mah sai...
Io sono disposto ad essere empatico con te...nella misura in cui tu lo sei con me...
Lo stesso dicasi per il contrario...con l'antipatia no?

Se essere empatico con Daniele significa dire...dirgli bravoooooooooooooo...bisgona distruggere l'auto dell'amante...bravoooooooooooooo...bisogna andare dalla sua ex con un manipolo di camionisti infoiati e farla struprare a nastro...finchè lei non chiede in un mare di lacrime...scusami danile....in ginocchio...si daniele sono una merda de dona che ti ha traditoooooooooooo.....

Io non ci sto dentro...

Tu Minerva, perchè, data la tua grande esperienza, non ti tiri in casa un Daniele e lo curi?

Proprio se sei fragile, stai attento, a come ti relazioni agli altri...no?
Perchè hai bisogno di loro.

Mai visto in un ospedale un paziente che con minacce, porchi e besteme, intimi ad un primario la cura che gli deve fare...

Piuttosto assistiamo, dato che ci sono stato, a un abbandonarsi totale e fiducioso in certe mani...e quasi supplici diciamo...la prego dottore, mi tiri fuori dai guai!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ma come ragioni....mamma mia...
> Raccapricciata da tanta ottusità..
> Sembra incredibile.
> 
> Oscuro..culo monastico mi sembra appropriato!


senti invornita..datti una mossa con il corso per di ecucazione sessuale..cosi'il man si sveglia...
terr'una lezione anch'io..voglio vedere tu e la mia C.in prima fila pero'....ahahahah
e lascia in pace Minerva..poveretta,,sai prima erano solo ''maestre''..e io da solo..ora siamo di piu'noi di loro..ahahahah..


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ma come si è finiti a parlare del tuo culo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Minerva ma come si è finiti a parlare del tuo culo?


Minerva tace perchè sa bene che non è importante il come o il perchè... l'importante è che se ne parli. Diventerà parte del mito.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minerva tace perchè sa bene che non è importante il come o il perchè... l'importante è che se ne parli. Diventerà parte del mito.


giusto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (2 Maggio 2012)

Io posso capire che la rabbia che tira fuori daniele sia sofferenza
Davvero
Ma non è insultando che la risolve
Ora può pure considerarmi una bottana industriale, non sa nulla di me, deduce questo? Va bene
Tebe una pompinara?va bene
Ma gli serve poi tirare fuori sta violenza verbale? Gli fa gioco? Non penso, a quanto pare lo fa da tempo e ancora sta messo com’era

E in tutta onestà ognuno sa dentro se cosa è giusto o sbagliato
Poi ci sono momenti nella vita che non sono così chiari
E ancora quello che vale per me non vale x altri
Tradire non è moralmente accettabile
E se vieni in un forum sai che riceverai critiche, consigli
Forse li cerchi anche inconsciamente o meno

Ma l’insulto per uno sfogo tuo personale fa male a chi lo riceve, ma penso anche a chi lo fa

Sempre tenendo presente che qui qualcuno, me compresa, racconta un terzo, forse, del proprio vissuto
Detto questo la chiudo qui, per meAnche perché temo che sto ragazzo non ne verrà fuori facilmente, ha una rabbia che fa paura, più paura di un tradimento di sicuro


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io posso capire che la rabbia che tira fuori daniele sia sofferenza
> Davvero
> Ma non è insultando che la risolve
> Ora può pure considerarmi una bottana industriale, non sa nulla di me, deduce questo? Va bene
> ...



Ross visto che abita dove il Conte fara'il raduno..fatelo venire e mettetelo in mezzo tra te e Tebe....forse....ahahh


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Minerva ma come si è finiti a parlare del tuo culo?


e io che ne so ,simetta:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e io che ne so ,simetta:rotfl:



cosi impari a mettere avatar con donnine super ginniche che fanno gli addominali e di ballerine...vedi poi quali sono i risultati!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quintina_ (2 Maggio 2012)

*X Rossi*

E dire che quando sei arrivata qui ho pure perso un sacco di tempo a rispondere ai tuoi messaggi disperati


Trovo che il tuo modo di parlare di Daniele sia davvero gretto e meschino e insensibile


Ha ragione lui: sei arrivata qui piena di tormenti e ora parli di capriole nel letto e altre stronzate con una leggerezza e superficialità disarmante 

Che tristezza, davvero

E di sicuro non lo dico per il fatto che hai l'amante, che in fondo a me che frega? Zero

Ma il tuo modo di porti è irritante


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> E dire che quando sei arrivata qui ho pure perso un sacco di tempo a rispondere ai tuoi messaggi disperati
> 
> 
> Trovo che il tuo modo di parlare di Daniele sia davvero gretto e meschino e insensibile
> ...


A me invece fa ridere no?
Non ti ricordi più di te, quando parlavi delle tue disavventure di tradimento?
Delle tue scenate assurde di gelosia?

Il suo modo di parlare a Daniele, è una risposta ai suoi insulti gratuiti eh?

Ma per il resto...
Peace and Love eh?

Spezzo una lama in favore di rossi...


----------



## Quintina_ (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me invece fa ridere no?
> Non ti ricordi più di te, quando parlavi delle tue disavventure di tradimento?
> Delle tue scenate assurde di gelosia?
> 
> ...



No non mi ricordo di aver mai deriso e umiliato una persona che sta evidentemente e palesemente male

Anch'io sono stata insultata da Daniele ma non mi pare di averlo trattato con tanta freddezza


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io posso capire che la rabbia che tira fuori daniele sia sofferenza
> Davvero
> Ma non è insultando che la risolve
> *Ora può pure considerarmi una bottana industriale, non sa nulla di me, deduce questo? Va bene
> ...


Ricordo che un tempo Daniele definiva allo stesso modo Chiara 

Lei non si è mai offesa per certi epiteti perchè è una donna che non ha paura di chiamare le cose con il loro nome e non mistifica la realtà. E se in una fase della propria vita una donna ama sentirsi zoccola (perchè, ahimè, può succedere) è inutile che si alteri se qualcuno la chiama in questo modo. Ti dirò che se in questo periodo mi sentissi dare della zoccola, purtroppo avrei ben pochi motivi per sentirmi offesa.

Le cose che offendono me, ripeto, sono altre. Sono i tentativi striscianti e ambigui di colpire una persona negli affetti, di ridicolizzare il suo percorso e di gettare il sasso per poi nascondere immediatamente la mano dicendo che no, in realtà l'intenzione non era quella di colpire... e intanto tu il livido ce l'hai e ti fa male.

Daniele esprime le sue idee in modo molto, forse troppo diretto. Ma è una persona che soffre e, conoscendolo almeno un po', si impara a contestualizzare ciò che dice e a capire qual è la sua visione del mondo. E, soprattutto, si ha la facoltà di controbattere. Controbattere, non infierire. E' ben diverso.


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> No non mi ricordo di aver mai deriso e umiliato una persona che sta evidentemente e palesemente male
> 
> *Anch'io sono stata insultata da Daniele *ma non mi pare di averlo trattato con tanta freddezza


Alzi la mano chi non è stato insultato da Daniele


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> E dire che quando sei arrivata qui ho pure perso un sacco di tempo a rispondere ai tuoi messaggi disperati
> 
> 
> Trovo che il tuo modo di parlare di Daniele sia davvero gretto e meschino e insensibile
> ...


Oh, la cara Quintina, che tanto offesi, ma che poi adorai e che mni manca tanto. 
Per riprendere da te, che freddezza nel parlare dell'amante, nel vantarsi che ha un amante e sottointeso, che il marito è un gran coglione! Si perchè nel non avere neppure più un minimo senso di dignità personale a proposito del marito è sinonimo di pensarlo come quel gran coglionazzo che tanto non scoprirà mai nulla.
Il rispetto minimo nelle tue parole, nei tuoi sentimenti verso tuo marito dove lo hai messo?? Hai solo una cosa nella mente, la tua gnocca e il tizio porcino che si sollazza a ruzzolarci dentro per farti sentire più donna di quello che in realtà sei. Assurdo, ci sono trans che hanno talmente buon gusto da essere più donne di te, nonostante la mascella squadrata.

Ma di certo parli con leggerezza estrema di un crimine contro una persona, parli con leggerezza di un argomento serio e hai finalmente mostrato il vero lato di te, non quello tormentato aglli inizi, ma quello della donna che sa di valere meno delle altre e che deve vantarsi dell'amante per tirare su audience. Non sei una donna, sei solo una sua pallida imitazione, detta da un inquisitore quale sono io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Ricordo che un tempo Daniele definiva allo stesso modo Chiara*
> 
> Lei non si è mai offesa per certi epiteti perchè è una donna che non ha paura di chiamare le cose con il loro nome e non mistifica la realtà. E se in una fase della propria vita una donna ama sentirsi zoccola (perchè, ahimè, può succedere) è inutile che si alteri se qualcuno la chiama in questo modo. Ti dirò che se in questo periodo mi sentissi dare della zoccola, purtroppo avrei ben pochi motivi per sentirmi offesa.
> 
> ...


E' vero 

Poi però ci siamo incartati su una birra che ancora dobbiamo prendere insieme :mrgreen:

Daniele, mi raccomando...non licenziarti, sennò come farai a offrirmi questa birra?

Ovvio che il secondo giro lo pago io


----------



## Flavia (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Alzi la mano chi non è stato insultato da Daniele


io..... per ora:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
che brutta piega che ha preso questo 3d, non commento oltre perchè mi pare superfluo
x Oscuro: ti sei divertito, eh con sti sederini?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ricordo che un tempo Daniele definiva allo stesso modo Chiara
> 
> Lei non si è mai offesa per certi epiteti perchè è una donna che non ha paura di chiamare le cose con il loro nome e non mistifica la realtà. E se in una fase della propria vita una donna ama sentirsi zoccola (perchè, ahimè, può succedere) è inutile che si alteri se qualcuno la chiama in questo modo. Ti dirò che se in questo periodo mi sentissi dare della zoccola, purtroppo avrei ben pochi motivi per sentirmi offesa.
> 
> ...


Mi inserisco per dire che non mi sono assolutamente offesa per il pompinara datomi da Daniele.
Volevo che non  ci fossero dubbi di sorta.


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi inserisco per dire che non mi sono assolutamente offesa per il pompinara datomi da Daniele.
> Volevo che non  ci fossero dubbi di sorta.


Certo ti si addice di più soffocottara


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo ti si addice di più soffocottara


Infatti...:rotflzitta che poi oscuro mi broccola avendo un debole per le soffocottare...)


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> No non mi ricordo di aver mai deriso e umiliato una persona che sta evidentemente e palesemente male
> 
> Anch'io sono stata insultata da Daniele ma non mi pare di averlo trattato con tanta freddezza


senti quintina a me non fa pena danielee tut rattalo un po omce vuoi
ora devo avere cura di coem rapportarmi con lui' No
non mi piace come si pone
sta male e sparge merda su tutto compreso su chi ha amato
ed è un frignone che si piange addosso
ho riletto i tuoi post ed eri messa come me
poi non so cosa sia successo
se non ricordo male lui sie ra rivelato uno stronzo
il mio, no
è una persona stupenda che mi ha dato e mi da moltissimo 
qnd parlo di capriole non ce superificialità e se avesssi capito un minomo come sono non lo penseresti
cerco di ridare leggerezza ad una storia che mi ha preso tanto
Ma che motivi di cui qui non posso parlare non potrà cmq evolvere

Se tu tu ti sei ritrovata buon per te

Per me per adesso non è così
E manco so se voglio passare il resto della mia vita sforzandomi di ritrovare sesso e complicità e accontentarmi

Per il resto quelle capriole a me hanno risolto + grane ripeto x ennesima volta di xanax e psicologhe varie

tutte maestre eh dopo cmq!
complimenti


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sai quante volte a daniele è stato zittito in questo senso ; ma non è un gioco alla pari .soprattutto se non si ha empatia per lui è inutile elencare le solite frasi fatte lette centinaia di volte .
> qui si deve giustificare chiunque faccia cazzate in nome dei genitali ma non si ammettono le debolezze di chi è fragile


in nome dei genitali?
ma che ne sai x favore

fragile
molti sono fragili e non buttano merda
anche il papa che ha buttato il figlio nel tevere era definito fragile dagli assistenti sociali....


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

a me della visione di un pazzo frega poco


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> senti quintina a me non fa pena danielee tut rattalo un po omce vuoi
> ora devo avere cura di coem rapportarmi con lui' No
> non mi piace come si pone
> sta male e sparge merda su tutto compreso su chi ha amato
> ...


brava...complimenti pure a te!


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

scusate, ma non vi sembra che il non sentirsi offesi dagli insulti fatti da una persona equivalga al considerarla meno di zero?
una persona che lavora, ha studiato, ha una fidanzata etc....non uno "scapà da cà"
e, tra l'altro, rivolge forse gli stessi insulti al datore di lavoro, al suo relatore, alla morosa, agli impiegati degli uffici, ai carabinieri ad un posto di blocco etc.? perchè se è in grado di fare queste differenze, credo che sia in grado anche di sfogarsi, o quello che è, su un forum senza insultare utenti sconosciuti.
chiedo


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, la cara Quintina, che tanto offesi, ma che poi adorai e che mni manca tanto.
> Per riprendere da te, che freddezza nel parlare dell'amante, nel vantarsi che ha un amante e sottointeso, che il marito è un gran coglione! Si perchè nel non avere neppure più un minimo senso di dignità personale a proposito del marito è sinonimo di pensarlo come quel gran coglionazzo che tanto non scoprirà mai nulla.
> Il rispetto minimo nelle tue parole, nei tuoi sentimenti verso tuo marito dove lo hai messo?? Hai solo una cosa nella mente, la tua gnocca e il tizio porcino che si sollazza a ruzzolarci dentro per farti sentire più donna di quello che in realtà sei. Assurdo, ci sono trans che hanno talmente buon gusto da essere più donne di te, nonostante la mascella squadrata.
> 
> Ma di certo parli con leggerezza estrema di un crimine contro una persona, parli con leggerezza di un argomento serio e hai finalmente mostrato il vero lato di te, non quello tormentato aglli inizi, ma quello della donna che sa di valere meno delle altre e che deve vantarsi dell'amante per tirare su audience. Non sei una donna, sei solo una sua pallida imitazione, detta da un inquisitore quale sono io.


 Daniele,io ho due carissimi amici che stanno combattendo a suon di chemio il tumore..quello e'importante..non pensare alle corna che hai avuto 4 anni fa'.Smettila di pontificare su Ross e colleghi,mi ci metto anch'io,perche'a maggior ragione,da quando ho imparato dei miei amici,corro dietro non a una,ma a tre donne..perche'tanto prima o po mi becca...la'sotto ci andro'anch'io,,,
E poi adoperalo non solo per le funzioni biologiche,vedrai come ti calmi...ma le vedi per strada si o no???non aspettano altro..at salut


:corna:


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusate, ma non vi sembra che il non sentirsi offesi dagli insulti fatti da una persona equivalga al considerarla meno di zero?
> una persona che lavora, ha studiato, ha una fidanzata etc....non uno "scapà da cà"
> e, tra l'altro, rivolge forse gli stessi insulti al datore di lavoro, al suo relatore, alla morosa, agli impiegati degli uffici, ai carabinieri ad un posto di blocco etc.? perchè se è in grado di fare queste differenze, credo che sia in grado anche di sfogarsi, o quello che è, su un forum senza insultare utenti sconosciuti.
> chiedo


chi legge daniele da anni ha una forma di protezione data dall'affetto (per quello che si possa considerare affetto in un posto virtuale...ma qualcosa è).
le abbiamo provate tutte e sappiamo che l'unica vera cosa importante è che lui si faccia aiutare per uscire da una depressione che gli sta distruggendo la vita.
daniele non è un utente qualsiasi , è un amico nel senso nobile del termine , anche se rimane allo stesso uno sconosciuto.
e a chi non lo sente così chiediamo solo di andare oltre, se non ci si scontra non si ricevono insulti...per il resto:
che senso ha dargli addosso ?
visto che altro non sappiamo e non possiamo fare lasciamolo sfogare senza filtri e maschere....chissà che non si svuoti un po' di quella zavorra di livore e rabbia accumulati


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi legge daniele da anni ha una forma di protezione data dall'affetto (per quello che si possa considerare affetto in un posto virtuale...ma qualcosa è).
> le abbiamo provate tutte e sappiamo che l'unica vera cosa importante è che lui si faccia aiutare per uscire da una depressione che gli sta distruggendo la vita.
> daniele non è un utente qualsiasi , è un amico nel senso nobile del termine , anche se rimane allo stesso uno sconosciuto.
> e a chi non lo sente così chiediamo solo di andare oltre, se non ci si scontra non si ricevono insulti...per il resto:
> ...


straquoto! :up:
e se posso approvo!


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> senti quintina a me non fa pena danielee tut rattalo un po omce vuoi
> ora devo avere cura di coem rapportarmi con lui' No
> non mi piace come si pone
> sta male e sparge merda su tutto compreso su chi ha amato
> ...


Ma maestra de che? ma che cazzo hai capito? per me puoi scoparti chi ti pare e piace, non me ne può fregare di meno. Dici di aver letto i miei post ma evidentemente non hai letto bene. Io non ho avuto solo un amante. Non so a quale di loro ti riferisci quando dici che era uno stronzo. Non mi pare che nessuno di loro sia stato uno stronzo con me. Forse (del primo) avrò detto che non era il principe azzurro che pensavo che fosse. Forse. E lungi da me criticare le persone solo perché hanno una relazione extraconiugale: sarei una vera ipocrita, cosa che non sono assolutamente. Quindi maestra lo dici a qualcun altro. 
A me stanno solo sul culo due cose di te:
1) sei arrivata con mille paranoie, piantini, messaggi patetici, sto impazzendo, oddio che faccio?, ecc. ecc. e adesso da quanto leggo (e leggo molto poco), dopo aver cambiato nick solo perché qualcuno ti aveva detto qualcosa che non ti era piaciuto, ti fai paranoie assurde sul dormire o meno col tuo amante, o sul fatto che lui ti parli della sua famiglia (che cosa ci sarà di strano...? boh...?), parli di capriole, leggerezza, yuhuuuu, ecc. ecc. Mi chiedo dove sia finito tutto il tuo tormento iniziale... o forse cambiando nick hai anche cambiato personalità, boh, sarà così
2) tratti Daniele di merda, gli dai dello psicopatico, lo prendi per il culo, infierisci su di lui, quando è chiaro a tutti che lui sta male. Io ti auguro davvero di non doverti mai trovare nella situazione di vivere vicino a una persona che sta male, ma proprio male di testa. Purtroppo non è una cosa bella, te l'assicuro. Né per la persona che sta male né per chi gli sta accanto. Non è assolutamente facile. E leggere le tue parole mi fa incazzare da morire, perché dimostri davvero di essere una persona fredda e insensibile.


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Ahhhh*

Ahhh ma io mi diverto ogni giorno di più.....quì dentro...!Quando entro Rossi,ebbi la fortuna,vabbè chiamiamola fortuna di capire al volo il soggetto....credo che ricorderete in molti......!!Mi son beccato come al solito del superficiale,del cattivo,povera rossi povera rossi......!!!Bene adesso basta vedere comee apostrofa daniele e le porcate che scrive......e mi chiedoOVE CAZZO SON FINITI QUELLI CHE DIFENDAVANO QUESTO ESEMPIO DI VIRTù DI ROSSI?I miei più vivi complimenti......!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Mi tocca ripetermi:non amo soffocotti e volgarità,ma un bel culo emancipato si!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

ma minerva è di una cattiveria che xmettimi chi non lo conosce bene fa paura
mettiti nei panni di chi lo legge ogni tanto cazzo


Le corna le ho avute pure io e mai mi sono atteggiata così
Se è successo ci saranno stati dei perchè 
Ci ho sofferto e poi mi sono domandata se fossi stata carente
La risposte è stata no, non credo, ma cmq è successo
Ho voltato pagina


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *ma minerva è di una cattiveria *che xmettimi chi non lo conosce bene fa paura
> mettiti nei panni di chi lo legge ogni tanto cazzo
> 
> 
> ...


ma tu sei completamente fuori? 
la cattiveria di Minerva???


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Senti quintina fredda e insensibile a me no grazie
Non ho  avuto la sfortuna di  vivere di fianco ad un malato
La malata ero io
Ho passato 6 mesi di psicofarmaci pesanti, presente quelli per le fobie?
Avevo il terrore di fare male ai miei bimbi
Avevo tolto tutti i coltelli di casa
Stavo alla larga dai balconi
Mio padre è stato o investito davanti  ame, aveva 56 anni
Morto stecchito agonizzante


Li xli ho resto alla grandissima , piangevo allattavo tiravo avanti
Hoa vuto il terzo dopodiché il crollo definitivo
Ansia, panico, xanax e poi altro perchè lo xanax non bastava

Ero una bellissima donna, mi sono ritrovata gonfia e sgrazata
A fatica a fatica enorme sono finita in cura, c’ès tao un momento che solo stare a casa sola mi creava problmei, non ti dico i mezzi pubblici, l’auto
Ho ricomicnaito come una bimba a fare tutto
In tutto qeusto mio marito inizialmente c’m stato poi certo doveva lavorare
Ora dice ho mancato, in quei giorni ho mancato…x paura x debolezza xchè non mi riconosceva
Grazie a mia mamma soptutto sono rinata, ho preso a fare volontariato, ho ritrovato un lavoro, ho ripreso a  curarmi
Appena le cose sono andate bene mio amrito è stato trasferito lontano

Dali a catena casini

Non permetterti tu di giudicare senza consocere
E se adesso vivo qualche leggerezza con superficialità, a volte mi dico cazzo finalmente!


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

porcate? ma di che porcate parli?


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu sei completamente fuori?
> la cattiveria di Minerva???


di daniele


----------



## Simy (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Senti quintina fredda e insensibile a me no grazie
> Non ho avuto la sfortuna di vivere di fianco ad un malato
> La malata ero io
> Ho passato 6 mesi di psicofarmaci pesanti, presente quelli per le fobie?
> ...


sei tu quella che si permette di dare giudizi.... non certo Quintina che tra l'altro io conosco personalmente ed è una delle persone più belle che abbia mai conosciuto!


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Senti quintina fredda e insensibile a me no grazie
> Non ho  avuto la sfortuna di  vivere di fianco ad un malato
> La malata ero io
> Ho passato 6 mesi di psicofarmaci pesanti, presente quelli per le fobie?
> ...



E allora se sei stata così come cazzo fai a non capire che Daniele sta male??? come cazzo fai a trattarlo così???


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> E allora se sei stata così come cazzo fai a non capire che Daniele sta male??? come cazzo fai a trattarlo così???


 
Perché io non ho mai infierito contro nessuno
e voi sapete che è maalto io so solo che è stato tradito stop

Ma cazzo è lui che da della puttana o io?
Che dice donnucola, che  coglioni chi ti ama ecc
No ma ho aperto x caso un post io in cui ho insultato daniele?
Fatemi capire

Se voi vi conscete così bene tra voi io permettimi no


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei tu quella che si permette di dare giudizi.... non certo Quintina che tra l'altro io conosco personalmente ed è una delle persone più belle che abbia mai conosciuto!


va be
rinuncio
ciao


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Quintina*

E perchè?Andatevi a rileggere quello che ho scritto si rossi 4 mesi fà.......!!!


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi legge daniele da anni ha una forma di protezione data dall'affetto (per quello che si possa considerare affetto in un posto virtuale...ma qualcosa è).
> le abbiamo provate tutte e sappiamo che l'unica vera cosa importante è che lui si faccia aiutare per uscire da una depressione che gli sta distruggendo la vita.
> daniele non è un utente qualsiasi , è un amico nel senso nobile del termine , anche se rimane allo stesso uno sconosciuto.
> e a chi non lo sente così chiediamo solo di andare oltre, *se non ci si scontra non si ricevono insulti*...per il resto:
> ...


veramente non è così, ho letto augurii di morte rivolti ad utenti appena affacciatisi...
e se è da anni che va avanti così, forse non ne ha tutto 'sto beneficio
ripeto, se, ed io credo di sì, discerne in altre occasioni cosa "può" essere detto e cosa no, potrebbe fare lo stesso anche qui, secondo me


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Perché io non ho mai infierito contro nessuno
> e voi sapete che è maalto io so solo che è stato tradito stop
> 
> Ma cazzo è lui che da della puttana o io?
> ...



Non ci vuole un genio per capire che i suoi problemi non derivano solo dal tradimento subito

Non è certo dandogli del frignone o dello psicopatico che lo si aiuta

Mi sembra che lui abbia problemi più gravi che non domandarsi "dovrei dormire con l'amante o no?" o "il mio amante mi parla della sua famiglia... ossignore!". Ma che problemi sono? Io mi chiedo davvero che cavolo ti è successo in questi mesi...


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Sono stanca quintina di vivere tutto in prfondità
Ho bisogno di leggerezza
Di pensare a me stessa
e invece lui si è innamorato, dice
io pure un po'
e si mi vengono gli scrupili eprchè ci devi nascere lo so eio non lo sono così leggera
Mio marito sarà di nuovo trasferito, 
Io non so cosa fare
Si parla di estero
Ho apura, non ne ho volgia
Mi sono ricostruita tutto a fatica

E cmq quintina scusa ma se sta messo così cosa c’entra qsto forum
Io andavo su siti di ansia di pancio
Ma davvero
Poi se voi siete amici capisci che chi arriva qui enulla sa questo ragazzo non ti risparmia nulla eh


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Rosa*

Rossi ti si dice solo quello che sei....!!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> senti quintina a me non fa pena danielee tut rattalo un po omce vuoi
> ora devo avere cura di coem rapportarmi con lui' No
> non mi piace come si pone
> sta male e sparge merda su tutto compreso su chi ha amato
> ...


Ma infatti rosy...a me sta storia delle capriole mi riempie di simpatia e tenerezza nei tuoi confronti...
Già scleri con tre figli...
Cosa ti dissi?
Sta tenta...
Hai già tante delusioni e casini, almeno trovati un amico del cuore sereno no?
E te lo dico con animo molto sereno e leggero...

Io ho fatto piazza pulita dentro di me...di tutte le presenze femminili disturbanti no?

Tu fai le capriole, l'altra 4 salti in padella, un'altra qui e là su e giù...
Per una pensa...sono solo il suo gatto...


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rossi ti si dice solo quello che sei....!!!:up:


va bene oscuro
va bene


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti rosy...a me sta storia delle capriole mi riempie di simpatia e tenerezza nei tuoi confronti...
> Già scleri con tre figli...
> Cosa ti dissi?
> Sta tenta...
> ...


si conte avevi ragione


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente non è così, ho letto augurii di morte rivolti ad utenti appena affacciatisi...
> e se è da anni che va avanti così, forse non ne ha tutto 'sto beneficio
> ripeto, se, ed io credo di sì, discerne in altre occasioni cosa "può" essere detto e cosa no, potrebbe fare lo stesso anche qui, secondo me


Si...
Ma a me quello che ha sempre dato fastidio di Daniele...è l'offesa gratuita ai coniugi dei nick...quella troiazza di tua moglie...o quel pezzo di merda di tuo marito...scusate non si può leggere...

A mio modo di vedere, ma tento di capire le ragioni degli utenti, scrivere qui dentro senza che il coniuge lo sappia, è una forma molto becera di tradimento nella coppia ( ma è una mia posizione personale).

Infatti, noi qui conosciamo solo la campana del tradito o del traditore...

E ho ben visto come reagisce mia moglie, quando legge certe cose, che suonano così...ma povera moglie, se solo sapesse che uomo ha in casa...purtroppo o per fortuna, lo sa benissimo...

E qui lo dico e qui lo nego, il fatto di avere condiviso il forum con lei, mi ha dato la possibilità di aprire le porte di casa mia a qualsiasi utente di tradi.

Il 25 aprile io ero a pranzo con un utente di questo forum, e lui sciallissimo, mi ha detto, conte...porto anche la mia signora perchè tra noi non ci sono segreti.

Ma so che per certi epiteti di Daniele, mia moglie lo gonfierebbe di schiaffoni nel muso...

Su altre storie ho visto anche la commozione di mia moglie, magari leggendo Sienne, Bubu...e altre...

Su Rossi, mia moglie dice...
Ma porco can...la fa ben...dighe solo che non si incasini con uomini invorniti e vittime...o con tipi che sono fragili, stupidoti e pianta casini...

Ho chiesto a mia moglie di partecipare al prossimo raduno.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> E dire che quando sei arrivata qui ho pure perso un sacco di tempo a rispondere ai tuoi messaggi disperati
> 
> 
> Trovo che il tuo modo di parlare di Daniele sia davvero gretto e meschino e insensibile
> ...



Già l'ho chiesto in passato .......
Ma chi è daniele????
Ma perchè può permettersi di esternare tutto e altri no verso di lui????


Il neretto invece per me è un esempio di quanto sia difficile per qualcuno accettare come sempre i cambiamenti delle persone....


Personalmente il modo di porsi di Rossi mi piace molto ......
In questo momento mi sembra più sicura di quello che vuole da uno e dall'altro......

E poi dai le capriole rallegrano..... cazzarola se rallegrano.......

Che forse Daniele ne abbia bisogno di farne di più......
Io continuo a ribadire che il sesso rende le giornate piu solari.......e lunari nel mio caso


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Già l'ho chiesto in passato .......
> Ma chi è daniele????
> Ma perchè può permettersi di esternare tutto e altri no verso di lui????
> 
> ...


ti approvo Luna..l'ho scritto prima di te..e'l'esatta verita'..tieni presente che chi lo difende..secondo i miei calcoli si astiene da 1 anno....ahahaha


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Già l'ho chiesto in passato .......
> Ma chi è daniele????
> Ma perchè può permettersi di esternare tutto e altri no verso di lui????
> 
> ...


QUOTO e aggiungo.
Se lui si permette di usare questi modi deve essere pronto ad aspettarsi lo stesso trattamento.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> QUOTO e aggiungo.
> Se lui si permette di usare questi modi deve essere pronto ad aspettarsi lo stesso trattamento.


Eh ma mia cara, 
Siamo in un mondo in cui tutti si sentono i giusti, i santi, i perfetti e qui e là...
Siamo in un mondo in cui ciascuno è convinto che la sua cacca sia profumata e che solo quella degli altri sia merda spussolenta...no?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi legge daniele da anni ha una forma di protezione data dall'affetto (per quello che si possa considerare affetto in un posto virtuale...ma qualcosa è).
> le abbiamo provate tutte e sappiamo che l'unica vera cosa importante è che lui si faccia aiutare per uscire da una depressione che gli sta distruggendo la vita.
> daniele non è un utente qualsiasi , è un amico nel senso nobile del termine , anche se rimane allo stesso uno sconosciuto.
> e a chi non lo sente così chiediamo solo di andare oltre, se non ci si scontra non si ricevono insulti...per il resto:
> ...



Allora facciamo cosi:
Sotto la scritta Tradimento .net si può fare mettere la scritta
Daniele utente da tollerare .....perchè fragile.
 Cosi che i nuovi utenti siano preparati a questo pazzo che poi secondo me non è cosi nella realta.....
A lui piace farsi compatire e in lui rivedo tanto mio fratello che poverino qui ,poverino li contutto quello che è capitato a lui bisogna capirlo ma con il piccolo particolare che le stesse cose sono successe a me,e in questo modo si è  rovinata una persona ......


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> QUOTO e aggiungo.
> Se lui si permette di usare questi modi deve essere pronto ad aspettarsi lo stesso trattamento.



ma tu Tebe non hai detto che non ti sei sentita offesa?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma tu Tebe non hai detto che non ti sei sentita offesa?


Ma penso che la verità sia che una come Tebe, non si abbassa a certi toni e a certi contenuti, no?
Anch'io quando il tono è troppo basso...mollo no?
E ti pianto là con le tue idee...dicendoti...speriamo che trovi un altro orecchio pronto ad ascoltarti...il mio si è chiuso...scusa mi dispiace, ma i nostri rapporti finiscono qui.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma tu Tebe non hai detto che non ti sei sentita offesa?


Ribadisco che non mi sono offesa, e infatti non ho mai risposto ad un commento di Daniele fatto a me ma solo a sue esternazioni nei confronti di altri.
Mi leggi da un pò...come puoi pensare che mi sia offesa per un pompinara detto da uno che si cataloga da solo?
L'aggressività e la rozzezza mentale mi infastidiscono e mi infastidisce soprattutto quando lui, assolutamente incurante di chi ci sia dietro il monitor spara a zero.
Mai che gli sia venuto in mente che poteva esserci una persona in crisi, magari "fragile" come lui.
E probabilmente nemmeno a molti di voi.

Complimenti per la sensibilità.
E meno male che sono io quella egocentrica.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora facciamo cosi:
> Sotto la scritta Tradimento .net si può fare mettere la scritta
> Daniele utente da tollerare .....perchè fragile.
> Cosi che i nuovi utenti siano preparati a questo pazzo che poi secondo me non è cosi nella realta.....
> A* lui piace farsi compatire e in lui rivedo tanto mio fratello che poverino qui ,poverino li contutto quello che è capitato a lui bisogna capirlo ma con il piccolo particolare che le stesse cose sono successe a me,e in questo modo si è  rovinata una persona ..*....


Attenta che poi maestra minerva ti dice che fai la psicologa della mutua...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma penso che la verità sia che una come Tebe, non si abbassa a certi toni e a certi contenuti, no?
> Anch'io quando il tono è troppo basso...mollo no?
> E ti pianto là con le tue idee...dicendoti...speriamo che trovi un altro orecchio pronto ad ascoltarti...il mio si è chiuso...scusa mi dispiace, ma i nostri rapporti finiscono qui.



ma infatti, avevo proprio scritto prima che secondo me non sentirsi insultati equivale a considerare meno di zero chi insulta...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Attenta che poi maestra minerva ti dice che fai la psicologa della mutua...:mrgreen::mrgreen:



E vabbè vorra dire che saremo in due no!


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

ma fate un po' come volete, direi che se ne è parlato anche troppo .


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele di rado può parlare. Allora sono una persona intelligente e buona di carattere, se una persona intelligente e buona di carattere inveisce così vorrà dire solo una cosa, che voi tollerate delle cose che sono intollerabili. Rosa è una donnaccia che non ha rispetto per la sua famiglia al 100%, parla del suo stupidissimo amante come di un aniimaletto, suo marito probabilmente è ancora al cesso attualmente e sta cercando di tirare lo sciaquone dal tanta merda lo ha ricoperto e tutti a badare di tere felice questa donna qui che meriterebbe tante cose brutte? 
L'ipocrisia di chi sbaglia è una cosa orribile, per giustificare le vostre colpe rendete tutto lecito, andate nelle carceri, scoprirete che il giudizio morale su chi uccide è molto diverso dal vostro, non sono mostri quelli, sono solo persone come voi che agiscono così per giustificarsi.

Chi tradisce fa del male, del male assurdo, fa violenza all'altra persona e voi condividete la violenza? Ma siete testoni? Io uso la violenza verbale perchè con persone così poco raffinate non uso cortesia.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fate un po' come volete, direi che se ne è parlato anche troppo .


Di cosa minerva?


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Daniele di rado può parlare. Allora sono una persona intelligente e buona di carattere, se una persona intelligente e buona di carattere inveisce così vorrà dire solo una cosa, che voi tollerate delle cose che sono intollerabili. Rosa è una donnaccia che non ha rispetto per la sua famiglia al 100%, parla del suo stupidissimo amante come di un aniimaletto, suo marito probabilmente è ancora al cesso attualmente e sta cercando di tirare lo sciaquone dal tanta merda lo ha ricoperto e tutti a badare di tere felice questa donna qui che meriterebbe tante cose brutte?
> L'ipocrisia di chi sbaglia è una cosa orribile, per giustificare le vostre colpe rendete tutto lecito, andate nelle carceri, scoprirete che il giudizio morale su chi uccide è molto diverso dal vostro, non sono mostri quelli, sono solo persone come voi che agiscono così per giustificarsi.
> 
> Chi tradisce fa del male, del male assurdo, fa violenza all'altra persona e voi condividete la violenza? Ma siete testoni? Io uso la violenza verbale perchè con persone così poco raffinate non uso cortesia.


Vatti a fare una scopata che ne hai bisogno.
Hai il cervello affogato negli spermatozoi.
sai...anche io con persone poco raffinate come te non uso la mia proverbiale cortesia.


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

hanno ragione 
sei malato


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)




----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma penso che la verità sia che una come Tebe, non si abbassa a certi toni e a certi contenuti, no?
> Anch'io quando il tono è troppo basso...mollo no?
> E ti pianto là con le tue idee...dicendoti...speriamo che trovi un altro orecchio pronto ad ascoltarti...il mio si è chiuso...scusa mi dispiace, ma i nostri rapporti finiscono qui.


Esatto Conte. Esatto.
Quando il livello è troppo basso mollo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Vatti a fare una scopata che ne hai bisogno.
> *Hai il cervello affogato negli spermatozoi.
> sai...anche io con persone poco raffinate come te non uso la mia proverbiale cortesia.


ah, ecco .non era ancora stato detto ; hai fatto bene a supplire alla mancanza.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco .non era ancora stato detto ; hai fatto bene a supplire alla mancanza.


L'invito è rivolto anche a te ovviamente.
Ma si sa.
Tu sei superiore ai biechi istinti patatosi.
E infatti.
Si vede.


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Che poi alla fine di tutto sto provando semplicemente a capire cosa fare
Ci metterò il tempo che ci metterò
Con mio marito sono abbastanza chiara
Non va
Non ho voglia di seguirlo all’estero
Non ci vado a letto da tre anni
Manco mi pare di tradirlo

Semplicemente non torna sta cosa
Gli ho anche detto di prendere in considerazione di separarci
Tanto se lui starà la e io qua
La sono 5 ore di aereo

Se provo a  parlare dell’amante con leggerezza è perché questo provo a metterci nella mia vita
Ma lui è quello che mi sta dando comprensione, dolcezza, coccole
Che si occupa di me
I miei tentativi dia alleggerire la cosa sono fatti forse più per non mettermi in testa strane cose
Ci sono 4 bimbi
Per me vengono prima di tutto
E ho paura  a stare qui da sola, di nuovo

Se solo tra noi tornasse qualcosa forse partirei
forse si sono egoista

ma manager di tebe sarà mica mio marito?


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Che poi alla fine di tutto sto provando semplicemente a capire cosa fare
> Ci metterò il tempo che ci metterò
> Con mio marito sono abbastanza chiara
> Non va
> ...


Guarda che ci vuole capire capisce Ross quello che cerchi, che non vuoi, che vuoi.
Cosa provi, le tue paure, le tue sicurezze e le tue insicurezze.
Da come ti leggo sei una brava persona che non fa stronzate in giro e mette i suoi bimbi davanti a tutto.
E non tutti lo fanno.
La leggerezza è basilare, perchè dobbiamo combattere già tutti i giorni con mille jene e mille problemi..
C'è chi sublima nell'acidità pavida, mettendosi a sproposito su un trono con pochezza di argomenti.
C'è chi insulta, con altrettanza pochezza.
Ma poi ci sono tante e tante altre persone qui dentro che pur non approvando quello che fai, facciamo, provano a capirti.
Provano ad usare una carezza pur dicendoti che non sono d'accordo.

Ross. Non stai uccidendo nessuno.
Stai solo fortificandoti.


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'invito è rivolto anche a te ovviamente.
> Ma si sa.
> Tu sei superiore ai biechi istinti patatosi.
> E infatti.
> Si vede.


:girlhaha:

Sembri una mia collega circa un ns utente
 Ma povero mandiamolo li a lavorare ha problemi la moglie lo ha lasciato
Non è violento
Ha sofferto troppo 
Si ha menato una ma gli ricordava la moglie
si isnutla ma è il suo modo di esternare

Spedito a lavorare
L’azienda ce lo ha rimandato indietro
Molestie verbali, stalking, insulti

Ah dimenticavo, ha anche insultato altra collega perché separata
Tutte troie voi donne

Ma l’altra madre teresa ancora insiste..ha probemi
E il ns capo..fa così..portatelo a casa tu

Prendetevi daniele in carico


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Che poi alla fine di tutto sto provando semplicemente a capire cosa fare
> Ci metterò il tempo che ci metterò
> Con mio marito sono abbastanza chiara
> Non va
> ...


Ross ti fidi di me?????non lo fare..scusa la brutalita'...ma nessuno si prende una donna con 4 figli..ho esempio tale qualte al tuo moltooooo vicino....pensaci bene!!


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che ci vuole capire capisce Ross quello che cerchi, che non vuoi, che vuoi.
> Cosa provi, le tue paure, le tue sicurezze e le tue insicurezze.
> Da come ti leggo sei una brava persona che non fa stronzate in giro e mette i suoi bimbi davanti a tutto.
> E non tutti lo fanno.
> ...


Si mi sono fortificata
Ora anche da sola posso farcela


Se mai la mia coppia rinsalderà, non permetterò più di lasciarmi sola, di permettergli di farmi seguire tutto da sola, di farci morire
Di stare sempre sola
Il benessere ecomonico non è tutto
E di mio guadagno abbastnza x farcela
Se torna deve tornare come coppia, non due amici, non mi basta questo

Se così non sarà li cresceremo insieme nel massimo rispetto


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si mi sono fortificata
> Ora anche da sola posso farcela
> 
> 
> ...


condivido


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Che poi alla fine di tutto sto provando semplicemente a capire cosa fare
> Ci metterò il tempo che ci metterò
> Con mio marito sono abbastanza chiara
> Non va
> ...


Anche io ho visto cambiare il tuo umore... come chi beve un bicchiere di vino e comincia a ridacchiare... perchè è un po' su di giri. E credo che ne avessi bisogno. Sinceramente credo che se tu non avessi vissuto lo strappo che hai descritto ti saresti fatta il tuo amante e non saresti venuta qui a parlarne, per di più pigliandoti critiche ed epiteti. Vorrei soltanto che, presa questa boccata di ossigeno, riuscissi a mettere da parte l'ebrezza e le vertigini, senza far passare troppo tempo, prima che il giustificarti diventi un'abitudine di cui neppure ti rendi conto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si mi sono fortificata
> Ora anche da sola posso farcela
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ross ti fidi di me?????non lo fare..scusa la brutalita'...ma nessuno si prende una donna con 4 figli..ho esempio tale qualte al tuo moltooooo vicino....pensaci bene!!


Nooo lothar3 sono miei

Ma chi si piglia?
Io starei da sola fidati


Grazie a dio ho buon lavoro e soldini da parte (mio papà)


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io ho visto cambiare il tuo umore... come chi beve un bicchiere di vino e comincia a ridacchiare... perchè è un po' su di giri. E credo che ne avessi bisogno. Sinceramente credo che se tu non avessi vissuto lo strappo che hai descritto ti saresti fatta il tuo amante e non saresti venuta qui a parlarne, per di più pigliandoti critiche ed epiteti. Vorrei soltanto che, presa questa boccata di ossigeno, riuscissi a mettere da parte l'ebrezza e le vertigini, senza far passare troppo tempo, prima che il giustificarti diventi un'abitudine di cui neppure ti rendi conto.



hai ragione su tutto


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido


Minerva l ho chiesto in tutti i modi fidati e cosa mi propone x ricominciare?

Ammetto che la mia storia extra mi distrae ora
Quel che lui non mi da non rompo +, prendo altrove
Non parlo di membro maschile-  non solo –

Io per mio mairto donerei un rene adesso

Mi sono dopo anni..disinnamorata
Un amico, un fratello

Io voglio un uomo che mi conenga
Un minimo


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

uomo che contenga intendevo

vado
grazie


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Minerva l ho chiesto in tutti i modi fidati e cosa mi propone x ricominciare?
> 
> Ammetto che la mia storia extra mi distrae ora
> Quel che lui non mi da non rompo +, prendo altrove
> ...


sono convinta che tu ne abbia il diritto.perdonami; non so bene la tua storia e non vorrei dire castronerie...ma hai provato a mettere le carte  in tavola con chiarezza e decisione con tuo marito, prima di tradirlo?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Nooo lothar3 sono miei
> 
> Ma chi si piglia?
> Io starei da sola fidati
> ...



magari l'hanno gia'suggerito..io farei cosi'..''caro marito o si cambia o arrivederci''..


----------



## Carola (3 Maggio 2012)

Fatto
Dice si, adesso

Io sono una cretina
Non dovevo parlare ma agire
Se agisco lui c’è
E che sentirsi donna e nn solo mamma/moglie fa piacere

In pratica dopo molto hiedere ho trovato altro
Una storia che mi cinvolse emotivamente
Finita dentro 
Credevo, stupidam di poter controllare i sentimenti

Io a qst uomo voglio un bene fortissimo
È opposto di mio marito forte vincente brillante
Ma di una simpatia travolgente
Poi si lo so anche altro
I mozzo lìormone

Cmq si che ho provato era sempre stanco e stressato


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Fatto
> Dice si, adesso
> 
> Io sono una cretina
> ...


tu hai le tue ragioni...ma magari c'erano motivi ben validi anche da parte sua
i sentimenti non si controllano no, e mi pare davvero pericoloso nel tuo caso .il diritto di sentirti donna è sacrosanto ma sai bene di essere madre ed anche il minimo disagio che tu puoi creare ai figli è un'ingiustizia che non si meritano.
tieni conto che essere di simpatia travolgente un 'ora a settimana è senz'altro più facile


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Se provo a  parlare dell’amante con leggerezza è perché questo provo a metterci nella mia vita
> Ma lui è quello che mi sta dando comprensione, dolcezza, coccole
> Che si occupa di me
> I miei tentativi dia alleggerire la cosa sono fatti forse più per non mettermi in testa strane cose


Io allora non ho capito una cosa. E lo dico sinceramente, senza alcuna voglia di polemizzare.

Ma questi thread... il primo dal titolo 'Dormire' in cui dici inorridita che il tuo amante ti ha chiesto di dormire insieme e tu non ci pensi nemmeno perchè non vuoi che si metta in testa chissà che cosa, e quest'ultimo, in cui parli del tuo amante come se fosse un rompipalle che ti annoia parlandoti di quello che fa con la moglie... questi thread, dicevo, che senso hanno?

Sono un tuo tentativo di fare la superiore quando sai benissimo di non esserlo? Sono un tuo personale tentativo di distaccarti emotivamente dalla tua vicenda extraconiugale adeguandoti al 'modello Lothar'?

Te lo chiedo perchè davvero non l'ho capito. E benchè possa immaginare quanto i giudizi di un estraneo possano infastidirti (hanno infastidito pure me quand'ero nuova in questo forum), devo dire che quando Daniele dice che parli del tuo amante come di un animaletto, è proprio quello che traspare.

Guarda che non c'è bisogno di diventare aridi per fare sesso con leggerezza. Si può restare umani. Non è vietato sai


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io allora non ho capito una cosa. E lo dico sinceramente, senza alcuna voglia di polemizzare.
> 
> Ma questi thread... il primo dal titolo 'Dormire' in cui dici inorridita che il tuo amante ti ha chiesto di dormire insieme e tu non ci pensi nemmeno perchè non vuoi che si metta in testa chissà che cosa, e quest'ultimo, in cui parli del tuo amante come se fosse un rompipalle che ti annoia parlandoti di quello che fa con la moglie... questi thread, dicevo, che senso hanno?
> 
> ...


l'impressione allora è che lei si dipinga peggiore di quello che è in verità.


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il neretto invece per me è un esempio di quanto sia difficile per qualcuno accettare come sempre i cambiamenti delle persone....
> 
> 
> Personalmente il modo di porsi di Rossi mi piace molto ......


e allora? a te piace molto e a me no

io non accetto i cambiamenti delle persone? Io sono quella a cui lei mandava messaggi privati disperati e a cui ha anche detto cose che sono leggermente diverse dalla realtà che racconta qui... Non è che mi fa piacere sentire una donna disperata, ma sinceramente mi sembrava più "umana"... I problemi che si pone adesso sono davvero ridicoli per una donna nella sua situazione


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'impressione allora è che lei si dipinga peggiore di quello che è in verità.


Io ho l'impressione che si sforzi di adeguarsi al modello che qui sul forum viene presentato da alcuni traditori apparentemente 'senza scrupoli'. Che trattano i loro amanti come, appunto, sex toys.

Parlare in questi termini dell'amante, alla fine dei conti, potrebbe essere davvero un tentativo di allontanarsi emotivamente da questa storia, di esorcizzare il fatto che forse, queste attenzioni del suo amante, in realtà le fanno un gran piacere.

Ma è un'ipotesi.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> e allora? a te piace molto e a me no
> 
> io non accetto i cambiamenti delle persone? I*o sono quella a cui lei mandava messaggi privati disperati e a cui ha anche detto cose che sono leggermente diverse dalla realtà che racconta qui.*.. Non è che mi fa piacere sentire una donna disperata, ma sinceramente mi sembrava più "umana"... I problemi che si pone adesso sono davvero ridicoli per una donna nella sua situazione


Complimenti Quintina.


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Complimenti Quintina.



Ma complimenti de che? e tu chi sei?


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Complimenti Quintina.


Perchè complimenti Tebe?

Non mi sembra che abbia reso pubblico il contenuto dei messaggi. Ha solo detto che nota delle discrepanze. Quintina è una persona molto corretta.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè complimenti Tebe?
> 
> Non mi sembra che abbia reso pubblico il contenuto dei messaggi. Ha solo detto che nota delle discrepanze. Quintina è *una persona molto corretta*.


come pochi , secondo me


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Ma complimenti de che? e tu chi sei?


tebe se sei capace di leggere.

Una persona che ti ha fatto confidenze in un determinato momento della sua vita, con percezioni ed emotività diverse da quelle di ora...
Tu scrivi che diceva cose leggermente diverse da quelle che racconta qui..
Erano confidenze giusto?
E poi...anche l'altra frase...problemi adesso ridicoli per una donna nella sua situazione.
Vivi con lei?
Ti manda ancora i messaggi privati per le confidenze?
Spero di no a questo punto.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè complimenti Tebe?
> 
> Non mi sembra che abbia reso pubblico il contenuto dei messaggi. Ha solo detto che nota delle discrepanze. Quintina è una persona molto corretta.


Io non l'avrei detto.
Ho dell'amicizia e delle confidenze fatte un rispetto assoluto.
Mi ha dato fastidio.
Ed è un commento personale da "nuova" del forum.
E da come si scaglia non mi sembra corretta.
Dico quello che mi traspare appunto.
O Ross le ha fatto qualcosa di male, o davvero tanto livore non me lo spiego.


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come pochi , secondo me


Assolutamente sì.

Quintina è una delle persone più limpide e trasparenti che io conosca. E non è che il bene che le voglio influisca sul mio giudizio. In realtà è il contrario. Le voglio un gran bene proprio perchè lei è così.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tebe se sei capace di leggere.
> 
> Una persona che ti ha fatto confidenze in un determinato momento della sua vita, con percezioni ed emotività diverse da quelle di ora...
> Tu scrivi che diceva cose leggermente diverse da quelle che racconta qui..
> ...


ossignur , che pesa. ma quanto t'allarghi?
dopo l'invasione delle cavallette abbiamo la tua


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tebe se sei capace di leggere.
> 
> Una persona che ti ha fatto confidenze in un determinato momento della sua vita, con percezioni ed emotività diverse da quelle di ora...
> Tu scrivi che diceva cose leggermente diverse da quelle che racconta qui..
> ...



Certo! Una madre di tre figli in crisi col marito che apre thread intitolati "ossignore" perché il suo amante le racconta che cosa fa con la sua famiglia mi sembra una donna che si fa problemi ridicoli! E allora? Ha raccontato qui pubblicamente che ha sofferto di depressione, che ha preso Xanax, che ha subito un grave lutto che l'ha segnata... e i problemi che si fa sono ridicoli!

Per quanto riguarda le confidenze: dove le ho scritte?

Comunque non mi stupisce che a te non sembrano problemi ridicoli visto il tuo livello di intelligenza e profondità


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non l'avrei detto.
> Ho dell'amicizia e delle confidenze fatte un rispetto assoluto.
> Mi ha dato fastidio.
> Ed è un commento personale da "nuova" del forum.
> ...



Inoltre, cara Tebina... Rossi aveva a suo tempo aperto un thread apposito per chiedere come poteva fare a scrivermi dei messaggi privati... quindi non ho svelato nessun segreto


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

oddio letta di seguito..... abbiamo trasmesso le tre comari


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non l'avrei detto.
> *Ho dell'amicizia e delle confidenze fatte un rispetto assoluto.
> Mi ha dato fastidio.
> *Ed è un commento personale da "nuova" del forum.
> ...


Capirei il fastidio se avesse rivelato il contenuto delle confidenze. Così non lo capisco proprio, limite mio forse.

Non penso che Ross le abbia fatto nulla... non penso siano mai state amiche. Penso che Quinty, leggendo il modo in cui questa persona si esprime (apparentemente molto superficiale), non riesca a capacitarsi di come sia arrivata a questo tipo di atteggiamento. Forse è solo delusione, la sua.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Certo! Una madre di tre figli in crisi col marito che apre thread intitolati "ossignore" perché il suo amante le racconta che cosa fa con la sua famiglia mi sembra una donna che si fa problemi ridicoli! E allora? Ha raccontato qui pubblicamente che ha sofferto di depressione, che ha preso Xanax, che ha subito un grave lutto che l'ha segnata... e i problemi che si fa sono ridicoli!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le confidenze: dove le ho scritte?
> 
> Comunque non mi stupisce che a te non sembrano problemi ridicoli visto il tuo livello di intelligenza e profondità


Vedi Quintina...insulti e motivi male.
Comunque. 
Rimango della mia idea ovviamente e visto che il mio livello è quello di Ross...beh...
La mollo qui.
Non potrei argomentare con la tua sottilissima intelligenza, pacatezza nell'esposizione e l' educazione direi...vittoriana.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capirei il fastidio se avesse rivelato il contenuto delle confidenze. Così non lo capisco proprio, limite mio forse.
> 
> Non penso che Ross le abbia fatto nulla... non penso siano mai state amiche. Penso che Quinty, leggendo il modo in cui questa persona si esprime (apparentemente molto superficiale), non riesca a capacitarsi di come sia arrivata a questo tipo di atteggiamento. Forse è solo delusione, la sua.


Delusione aggressiva.
Non può sapere cosa l'ha fatta trasfomare se qualcosa c'è stato.
O si?


----------



## Quintina_ (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi Quintina...insulti e motivi male.
> Comunque.
> Rimango della mia idea ovviamente e visto che il mio livello è quello di Ross...beh...
> La mollo qui.
> Non potrei argomentare con la tua sottilissima intelligenza, pacatezza nell'esposizione e l' educazione direi...vittoriana.



e meno male che l'hai capito


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> e meno male che l'hai capito


La tua aggressività ti cataloga da sola.
Ecco perchè ho capito.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2012)

Io la chiuderei con un:

_Grazie Mario_

e un

_Ma chi cazzo è Pier ?_


che ci stanno sempre bene 

Seriusly: Tebe......per questa volta....fidati.......Quinty da questo punto di vista è la meno attaccabile; capisco che tu non conoscendola da tempo, come molti di noi, possa aver tratto delle conclusioni, più che lecite, dal suo primo post, ma questo è uno di quei lampantissimi casi in cui non è possibile scindere il post dalla persona che lo scrive....non so se sono stato spiegato


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io la chiuderei con un:
> 
> _Grazie Mario_
> 
> ...


Ora arrivi tu bello fresco e le dici 'Tebe fidati'... mi spieghi perchè dovrebbe fidarsi di te e non di me?

Son curiosa


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io la chiuderei con un:
> 
> _Grazie Mario_
> 
> ...


Va bene.
Accetto la tua spiegazione, ma l'impressione non cambia.
E' aggressiva e motiva in maniera raffazzonata.
Per esempio io non sono andata sul personale, lei ha fatto il crotalo.
Che dirti.
La chiudo davvero qui.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ora arrivi tu bello fresco e le dici 'Tebe fidati'... mi spieghi perchè dovrebbe fidarsi di te e non di me?
> 
> Son curiosa


Tutta questione di Savuar Feir.......

Sarà pure Savuar Fier da cazzone......ma sempre Savuar Feir


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Va bene.
> Accetto la tua spiegazione, *ma l'impressione non cambia.
> E' aggressiva e motiva in maniera raffazzonata.
> Per esempio io non sono andata sul personale, lei ha fatto il crotalo.
> ...


E ti pareva.

Io me ne vado dal forum, tanto non mi caga nessuno qui. Torno su 'Feliciefedeli.net'.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Io me ne vado dal forum, tanto non mi caga nessuno qui. Torno su 'Feliciefedeli.net'.


Solina, Tuba ha solo avvallato quello che avevi scritto.
Siete due persone che stimo moltissimo nel forum quindi quando dite qualcosa e avete la stessa idea mi fermo a riflettere.

E anche quando non avete la stessa idea (li scelgo sempre Tuba però, perchè è paraculo come me!)


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Io me ne vado dal forum, tanto non mi caga nessuno qui. Torno su 'Feliciefedeli.net'.


Se vai su Feliciefedeli.net bleah ti faccio stalking a manetta!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Accetto la tua spiegazione, *ma l'impressione non cambia.*
> E' aggressiva e motiva in maniera raffazzonata.
> Per esempio io non sono andata sul personale, lei ha fatto il crotalo.
> ...



E tu converrai con me che quelle, se è ovviamente il caso, si può sempre cambiarle 

Però è vero che è un pò crotala, ma solo un pò......e poi tu non l'hai conosciuta quando girava con la Katana, allora si che eran dolori 

Sole......che te lo dico a fà ? 

Rimani dai...'ndo vai


----------



## Sole (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Solina*, Tuba ha solo avvallato quello che avevi scritto.
> Siete due persone che stimo moltissimo nel forum quindi quando dite qualcosa e avete la stessa idea mi fermo a riflettere.
> 
> E anche quando non avete la stessa idea (li scelgo sempre Tuba però, perchè è paraculo come me!)


Vabbè, non me ne vado più. Nessuno mi aveva mai chiamata Solina!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Accetto la tua spiegazione, ma l'impressione non cambia.
> E' aggressiva e motiva in maniera raffazzonata.
> Per esempio io non sono andata sul personale, lei ha fatto il crotalo.
> ...



l'aria che avete li'Tebe..e che respirate entrambe..vi rende cosi'...tu e la spadaccina del Lambro.. passate il Po e sentirete che meraviglia diciamo da PR in qua'......ma guarda che Quinti ogni tanto torna maestra..ma non lo e'...basta ragazze..ho fatto 10 ore di ufficio forse con la febbre..at salut..


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, non me ne vado più. Nessuno mi aveva mai chiamata Solina!


Flap flap. Grazie Solina!
Bacio bacio.

(ora la smetto)


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E tu converrai con me che quelle, se è ovviamente il caso, si può sempre cambiarle
> 
> Però è vero che è un pò crotala, ma solo un pò......e poi tu non l'hai conosciuta quando girava con la Katana, allora si che eran dolori
> 
> ...


Infatti ho scritto impressione.

Non conosco gente che gira con la katana e da testate a prescindere.
Ne sono allergica.
Già così mi sembra bella ruvida e se mi dici che è migliorata...
Rimane non il mio tipo da quello che ho letto.
E grazie al cielo nemmeno io sono il suo.
Anche se mi ha chiamata Tebina.
sarà stato come sfregio???
Ho il dubbio...



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, non me ne vado più. Nessuno mi aveva mai chiamata Solina!


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

ma poi...il gatto nero che fine ha fatto, è andato in tangenziale?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto impressione.
> 
> Non conosco gente che gira con la katana e da testate a prescindere.
> Ne sono allergica.
> ...


Così, tanto per amore di conversazione.
Senza nessun intento di far cambiare idea a nessuno, ma più che altro dando sfogo a pensieri miei su quanto a volte è fallace questo mezzo di comunicazione.
Se non ho completamente cannato il Tebe pensiero da quello che ho letto nei tuoi scritti (e ci stà in quanto qui gli stravizi stanno bruciando le sinapsi in modo inesorabile).
Io penso che.
Se un giorno tu e Quintina vi doveste ritrovare intorno a un tavolo con un adeguato numero di birre e alcolici vari.
Se intorno a quel tavolo lei ti dicesse: adesso ti racconto la storia della mia vita.
Se per quel racconto ci volessero qualcosa come 48 ore.
Tu. Tebe in quanto Tebe. Alla fine delle 48 ore, come se quelle 48 ore fossero iniziate e finite appena 5 minuti fa.
Diresti: Senti Quintina non è che per caso me la racconteresti di nuovo ?


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Così, tanto per amore di conversazione.
> Senza nessun intento di far cambiare idea a nessuno, ma più che altro dando sfogo a pensieri miei su quanto a volte è fallace questo mezzo di comunicazione.
> Se non ho completamente cannato il Tebe pensiero da quello che ho letto nei tuoi scritti (e ci stà in quanto qui gli stravizi stanno bruciando le sinapsi in modo inesorabile).
> Io penso che.
> ...


.......perchè in quanto cretina, non ho capito la prima volta?:carneval:

Tuba, sono già passata oltre...e per amore della conversazione come dici tu...in genere chi mi insulta...parte svantaggiato nella mia considerazione, ma ripeto che ho capito.
Avrà avuto san sanguino.

Non so se ti ricordi il 3d dove tutte noi eravamo in condizioni "sanguigne".
Son botte di estrogeni mostro. Altro che gli urli di Manager.

Non preoccuparti per me e Quintina.
Io non sono guerrafondaia.
Solo ironica.
E come si dice...se son  rose fioriranno.
Come me e Geko.
Mi ha trattata malissimo quando sono arrivata qui...per giorni e giorni. Io traumatizzatissima. Vivevo nel terrore qui nel forum.
Poi ora ci lovviamo!

:canna:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, non me ne vado più. Nessuno mi aveva mai chiamata Solina!


Non hai pensato che Solina potrebbe anche stare per "piccola sola" ?

La lingua italiana è bifida, uh marònn !!!!

Hiro


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......perchè in quanto cretina, non ho capito la prima volta?:carneval:
> 
> Tuba, sono già passata oltre...e per amore della conversazione come dici tu...in genere chi mi insulta...parte svantaggiato nella mia considerazione, ma ripeto che ho capito.
> Avrà avuto san sanguino.
> ...


Non sono in condizioni "sanguigne". 

Non "lovverò" mai nessuno.

Non so perché Tuba si sia messo in testa di farti andare d'accordo con me... boh... comunque non ti ho insultata, se ti avessi insultata davvero ti avrei detto "vai a cagare", anche se ero tentata


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non hai pensato che Solina potrebbe anche stare per "piccola sola" ?
> 
> La lingua italiana è bifida, uh marònn !!!!
> 
> Hiro



Infatti è una piccola Sola. E' lei che insisteva per farmi tornare, poi già lo sa che mi incazzo e comincio a mandare tutti a cagare...


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Hai ragione
Si è un tentatvio di alleggerire il tutto 
Abbiate pietà non sono un’esperta e mi macello dentro

Alla Mia famiglia  non manca nulla e nulla traspare
Sono sola da sempre tutta la settimana e  si vive di weekend in cui cmq si sta bene
Siamo amici su questo non ci piove io e mio marito
Cmq non so forse lo capisce chi ci sta dentro come si diventa una squadra che funzione e non + una coppia

Guarda che non c'è bisogno di diventare aridi per fare sesso con leggerezza. Si può restare umani. Non è vietato sai [/QUOTE]

ma lo sono
sono solo confusa


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

e' cosi
ci hai preso bene


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

sei molto carina quntina a dire qste cose
Ho sbagliato io a riporre la fiducia in te
Chiusa qui dai amen


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho l'impressione che si sforzi di adeguarsi al modello che qui sul forum viene presentato da alcuni traditori apparentemente 'senza scrupoli'. Che trattano i loro amanti come, appunto, sex toys.
> 
> Parlare in questi termini dell'amante, alla fine dei conti, potrebbe essere davvero un tentativo di allontanarsi emotivamente da questa storia, di esorcizzare il fatto che forse, queste attenzioni del suo amante, in realtà le fanno un gran piacere.
> 
> Ma è un'ipotesi.


ci hai preso
non sono sto mostro


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Si è un tentatvio di alleggerire il tutto
> Abbiate pietà non sono un’esperta e mi macello dentro
> 
> ...




ma lo sono
sono solo confusa


[/QUOTE]però ros , non puoi permetterti di esserlo per troppo tempo


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Complimenti Quintina.


lascia stare tebe
Qui dentro c’è solo gente incarognita
Io davvero non avrei mai detto nulla di nessun mp che ricevo e mando ma tengo x me


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

non si decide in breve cosa fare
x ora sto bene cosi


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lascia stare tebe
> Qui dentro c’è solo gente incarognita
> Io davvero non avrei mai detto nulla di nessun mp che ricevo e mando ma tengo x me


guarda che se ti ricordi bene l'avevi scritto tu che volevi contattarla in privato...e mi pare che fosse chiaro a tutti che vi sentivate! 
se c'è tutta sta gente incarognita che ci fai ancora qui?


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Poi e la chiudo qui
Ora sto bene
Quest uomo mi ha dato tanto x me stessax come stavo
Io a lui x come stava lui
E spero che quintina non racconti qui i motivi che sa ci manca solo più quello, non mi stupirei

Il resto lo deciderò strada facendo

Grazie a tutti cmq
Ciao
ros


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che se ti ricordi bene l'avevi scritto tu che volevi contattarla in privato...e mi pare che fosse chiaro a tutti che vi sentivate!
> se c'è tutta sta gente incarognita che ci fai ancora qui?


non tutti ce gente stupenda
x loro sto

disperati...il tono...io sarei stara zitta
pace
c e di peggio


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Poi e la chiudo qui
> Ora sto bene
> Quest uomo mi ha dato tanto x me stessax come stavo
> Io a lui x come stava lui
> ...


si vede che non la conosci...Quintina non lo farebbe MAI!


----------



## sienne (4 Maggio 2012)

Ciao

Mi dispiace tanto per Quintina … 
… leggere certe cose … :unhappy::unhappy:

sienne


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

*basta dai*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Mi dispiace tanto per Quintina …
> … leggere certe cose … :unhappy::unhappy:
> ...


Sentite non ci saremo capite
È palese che sia una persona confusa da quello che provo per quest altro uomo
Per la consapevolezza che non so se mai recupereremo io emio marito
Che forse chiuderò sta storia emi mancherà tantissimo

Che mi do priorità la priorità sono i miei tre bimbi
Quintina preferivo non dicesse messaggi disperati anche perché sa cosa c’è dietro

Cmq va bene così dai, sicuramente ho contribuito a dare di me stessa un idea sbagliata
Ma erano tentativi di alleggerire, di convincermi per prima
basta dai


Cioa  a tutti


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sentite non ci saremo capite
> È palese che sia una persona confusa da quello che provo per quest altro uomo
> Per la consapevolezza che non so se mai recupereremo io emio marito
> Che forse chiuderò sta storia emi mancherà tantissimo
> ...


in bocca al lupo e un bacio ai bimbi


----------



## sienne (4 Maggio 2012)

Ciao Rossi,

non mi riferivo alla tua storia ... 

ma alla tua presa di posizione verso Quintina ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lascia stare tebe
> Qui dentro c’è solo gente incarognita


Di solito non intervengo in una discussione, se ho l'impressione di non poter dare un gran contributo
Però qui direi che una mezza parola potrebbe starci: riferita a quello che penso io, in generale, di certe faccende

Mia cara Ross, quando si fanno quelle cose che facciamo noi:

metterle in piazza, anche solo virtualmente, decreta un'impressione sulla sensibilità altrui,come un'impronta
esibire, anche se con modestia, le performance erotiche (legali o illegali) non è molto gradevole:
questo io ho riscontrato nel corso della mia vita

parto sempre dal presupposto che gli altri agiscano più di me e non che siano incarogniti dall'invidia
che dove arrivo io un giorno molti altri siano già andati e tornati

e poi ho sempre un pensiero di riguardo per noi donne:

non mi piace vedere che qualcuna va fuori di testa per colpa del cazzo 

ok?


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Di solito non intervengo in una discussione, se ho l'impressione di non poter dare un gran contributo
> Però qui direi che una mezza parola potrebbe starci: riferita a quello che penso io, in generale, di certe faccende
> 
> Mia cara Ross, quando si fanno quelle cose che facciamo noi:
> ...


magari per il cazzo
c'è cuore qui

com ripeto basta così
sono confusa io e creo confusione
concedetemi questo
grazie
ciao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> magari *per il cazzo*
> c'è cuore qui
> 
> com ripeto basta così
> ...



proprio per quello, fidati

il cuore è un'altra cosa
e non ti avrebbe fatto parlare in un certo modo


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

no adesso sono chiara fidati

quello solo quello lo gestirei meglio
ce una situaz dietro che nn permette altro x ora

cmq bon


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> magari per il cazzo
> c'è cuore qui
> 
> com ripeto basta così
> ...


Dai Ross...fai la tua strada..fregatene delle cazzate che scrivono gli invorniti...in bocca al lop....abbraciami i bimbi...ciaoooo...


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Cmq ho compreso che certe cose te le vivi e non cerchi niente in giro su forume cc
Io cercavo persone che avessero avuto mia esp  x capire
Ma ogni storia è storia a se
E posso capire che uno/a che è stato tradito si risenta 

Cmq ripeto via, la priorità che mi sono data è il bene dei bimbi
Se dovesse servire mi trasferirò di nuovo si faranno un’esp ricca all’estero
Forse servirà anche a me , non per dimenticare, l’altro oramai non posso diemnticarlo, x voltare pagina
ma rimando rimando  è come dicessi me lo vivo poi vado via
Poi vedremo il resto negli anni a venire

Grazie davvero
Un bacio
ros


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Ross...fai la tua strada..fregatene delle cazzate che scrivono gli invorniti...in bocca al lop....abbraciami i bimbi...ciaoooo...


grazie Loth!!!

Un abbraccio
Ps: secondo me sei pure un 50enne figo eh ..ci scommetto!..terribile da gestire ma forte


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2012)

La chiudo qui che in mezzo a tutte stè donne non me ce metto 

La mia era solo una riflessione serale ad alta voce, non volevo costringere nessuno a diventare amica di qualcuno......anzi, voi non potete capire quale erotico spettacolo possa essere vedere due donne che se le danno di santa ragione.


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Tutti ti comemnti postati me li ero persi e ho letto ora che ha scritto tubaro
Mi dispaice la penso come tebe
io non l avrei fatto
Non ho gradito, lo hai fatto …eh pazienza
Poteva scrivermi in privato e dirmi oh svalvoli?
Senz a postarlo qui
Io avrei fatto così

Voi vi conscete da + tempo e meglio
Sono quasi sicura che se voi mi conosceste capireste che persona sono
Se ho messo giù cose ridicole è solo perché spaventata

Cmq quintina leggo del livore 
Le ns storie erano simili in partenza  come problemi in famiglia 
tutto il resto poi diverso
Ma x quello mi ero rivolta a te

Cmq non importa

Mi hai fatto più male tu di daniele
Ma pace

ciao


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> *Infatti è una piccola Sola. E' lei che insisteva per farmi tornare*, poi già lo sa che mi incazzo e comincio a mandare tutti a cagare...


Insisto ancora. Dai Quinty, torna. Lo sai che mi manchi.

Dopo questa dichiarazione strappalacrime mi verrebbe da madarti a cagare per avermi dato della 'piccola Sola', ma non lo faccio. Lo farò quando tornerai sul forum come utente registrato.


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ci hai preso
> non sono sto mostro


Sono contenta di averci preso. Io immagino che tu non sia così fredda come vuoi far apparire.

La domanda è: perchè vuoi apparire un mostro se non lo sei? Non pensi che questa voglia di esorcizzare le emozioni che provi nasca alla fine da un'incapacità di gestirle?
Io credo che potresti iniziare da qui


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Insisto ancora. Dai Quinty, torna. *Lo sai che mi manchi.
> 
> *Dopo questa dichiarazione strappalacrime mi verrebbe da madarti a cagare per avermi dato della 'piccola Sola', ma non lo faccio. Lo farò quando tornerai sul forum come utente registrato.


pure a me! 

per il resto volevo scrivertelo io am sono stata preceduta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure a me!
> 
> *per il resto volevo scrivertelo io am sono stata preceduta *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E ti pareva!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Complimenti Quintina.




Quoto basita......


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La chiudo qui che in mezzo a tutte stè donne non me ce metto
> 
> La mia era solo una riflessione serale ad alta voce, non volevo costringere nessuno a diventare amica di qualcuno......anzi, voi non potete capire quale erotico spettacolo possa essere vedere due donne che se le danno di santa ragione.


Nel fango magari? no grazie:mrgreen:. Sono fiduciosa sia solo un'incomprensione. Quintina, cui va la mia stima, non ha detto nulla che abbia tradito le confidenze di Rossi, che Rossi fosse disperata l'ha detto pubblicamente e più volte. Capisco perfettamente perchè le persone siano estremamente suscettibili quando si parla di mp, ma non è sicuramente Quintina la persona che tradisce confidenze personali, ha fatto un riferimento avendo cura di non dare alcun dettaglio, essendo persona estremamente intelligente e riservata... ma anche tanto franca da dirti le cose come le vede. Noi non abbiamo capito di cosa parlassero, Rossi sì e si è sentita punta sul vivo... la katana ha colpito. A volte serve, quando te la racconti un po' troppo, che qualcuno ti scrolli un po' ruvidamente.


----------



## sienne (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel fango magari? no grazie:mrgreen:. Sono fiduciosa sia solo un'incomprensione. Quintina, cui va la mia stima, non ha detto nulla che abbia tradito le confidenze di Rossi, che Rossi fosse disperata l'ha detto pubblicamente e più volte. Capisco perfettamente perchè le persone siano estremamente suscettibili quando si parla di mp, ma non è sicuramente Quintina la persona che tradisce confidenze personali, ha fatto un riferimento avendo cura di non dare alcun dettaglio, essendo persona estremamente intelligente e riservata... ma anche tanto franca da dirti le cose come le vede. Noi non abbiamo capito di cosa parlassero, Rossi sì e si è sentita punta sul vivo... la katana ha colpito. A volte serve, quando te la racconti un po' troppo, che qualcuno ti scrolli un po' ruvidamente.


Concordo in pieno ... :up:

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> non si decide in breve cosa fare
> x ora sto bene cosi



Ascolta 
Non sei qui per giustificare niente a nessuno quello che stai facendo.....

Ho capito che il tuo atteggiamento è una sorta di difesa da quello che ti sta accadendo 
Quindi per me se vuoi essere allegra spensierata,dura e senza cuore,triste e piangente fallo....
Ma non è giusto che tu ti facci condizionare dagli altri.....

Io sono entrata qui dentro allegramente esponendo la mia esigenza di tradire ...
Dopo un giorno mi sono ritrovata a dover giustificare una sacco di cose a persone che non sanno nè se sono bianca 
nè se sono nera nè se sono a pois.....
E noto che qui dentro c'è da giustificare sempre alle solite persone ....mentre molte altre si limitano a darti dei pareri...
Che a volte anche duri e contrastanti dai tuoi ma solo dei pareri.....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> grazie Loth!!!
> 
> Un abbraccio
> Ps: secondo me sei pure un 50enne figo eh ..ci scommetto!..terribile da gestire ma forte


ahahahah..magari..tra 5mesi sono 55...piu'che figo carico di autostima,egocentrismo,immodestia..si,nn sn tutte,
osso duro..ma mia moglie e'di acciaio..e'una bella guerra sai..con soste tra le lenzuola...


----------



## bubu (4 Maggio 2012)

La cosa bella di questo forum è sicuramente il fatto che ci si possa confrontare e che ognuno si senta libero di esprimere la propria opinione. La difficoltà nel comprendere fino in fondo ogni punto di vista è normale, sia perchè è facile fraintendere sia perchè non si conoscono i vissuti di ognuno di noi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Tutti ti comemnti postati me li ero persi e ho letto ora che ha scritto tubaro
> Mi dispaice la penso come tebe
> io non l avrei fatto
> Non ho gradito, lo hai fatto …eh pazienza
> ...


Sai che davvero mi sfugge cosa ha fatto di sbagliato Quintina. ha detto che vi siete scirtte in privato e lo sapevamo tutti perchè tu l'hai scritto pubblicamente. Non ha mica detto cosa vi siete scritte.....boh


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

ma che :diavoletto: succede?


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

E noto che qui dentro c'è da giustificare sempre alle solite persone ....mentre molte altre si limitano a darti dei pareri...
Che a volte anche duri e contrastanti dai tuoi ma solo dei pareri.....[/QUOTE]

ecco sto qui x queste persone

io sono così
se mi attacchi attacco
ma mai lo farei x prima
con nessuno
è pur sempre un forum enon si sa mai tutto delle persoan dietro il monitor


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che davvero mi sfugge cosa ha fatto di sbagliato Quintina. ha detto che vi siete scirtte in privato e lo sapevamo tutti perchè *tu* l'hai scritto pubblicamente. Non ha mica detto cosa vi siete scritte.....boh


:up:

infatti non mi pare una cosa difficile da capire.....


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che davvero mi sfugge cosa ha fatto di sbagliato Quintina. ha detto che vi siete scirtte in privato e lo sapevamo tutti perchè tu l'hai scritto pubblicamente. Non ha mica detto cosa vi siete scritte.....boh


Messaggi disperati ……dai
Io non citerei nulla di una cosa personale
Nulla te lo giuro!
Che poi si capisse che lo er/lo sono
Non lof arei

Disperati intanto come chiunque arrivi qui dentro se non sei seriale e che te ne fotti (e beati aggiungo) lo si è un po tutti

Io non avrei citato sti messaggi
È così difficile da capire? 
Anche per via di uan cosa dietro delicatissima

Tutto li
Cmq non importa
Mi farò furba in futuro ho sbagliato io davvero lo penso

E quoto in pieno luna piena


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ecco sto qui x queste persone
> 
> io sono così
> se mi attacchi attacco
> ...


APPUNTO

tu non sai tutto di Quintina


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Messaggi disperati ……dai
> Io non citerei nulla di una cosa personale
> Nulla te lo giuro!
> Che poi si capisse che lo er/lo sono
> ...


Ah il problema è che ha aggiunto disperati alla parola messeggi


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono entrata qui dentro allegramente esponendo la mia esigenza di tradire ...
> Dopo un giorno *mi sono ritrovata a dover giustificare una sacco di cose *a persone che non sanno nè se sono bianca
> nè se sono nera nè se sono a pois.....
> E noto che *qui dentro c'è da giustificare sempre alle solite persone *....mentre molte altre si limitano a darti dei pareri...
> Che a volte anche duri e contrastanti dai tuoi ma solo dei pareri.....


Capisco il fastidio di essere giudicati. E' capitato anche a me appena sono arrivata, mi sono sentita dire che io e mio marito facevamo schifo e mi sono arrabbiata moltissimo. Passavo un periodo terribile e sentirmi giudicata così mi ha ferita. E mi sono giustificata anch'io.

Però, dopo un po', mi sono detta che io non devo giustificare niente a nessuno. Che non mi trovo qui per questo. Così, anzichè giustificare, ho iniziato semplicemente a raccontare. Perchè alla fine un forum serve a questo soprattutto. A raccontarsi. E raccontarsi bene, con sincerità, può essere davvero terapeutico.

Ora, io trovo che chi ha urtato la sensibilità di Rossi (Daniele, Quintina e forse altri) lo abbia fatto soprattutto perchè ha notato un'incongruenza tra ciò che lei raccontava e come inizialmente si è presentata. Al di là del modo brusco e colorito in cui gliel'hanno fatto notare, forse è stato utile notare questa discrepanza. Rossi stessa, alla fine, ha ammesso che lei si racconta così ma non è così.

Quindi Lunapiena, io penso che chi arriva qui raccontando la propria storia, debba anche essere capace di trarre il positivo da ogni spunto. Anche io non sono impazzita di gioia quando l'altra volta Daniele mi ha scritto che tradisco in modo orribile, che sono colpevole eccetera eccetera. Ma ho imparato a prendere quello che mi serve dai suoi interventi e lasciar correre il resto. E così dovrebbe fare anche Rossi, se vuole davvero capirsi meglio.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco il fastidio di essere giudicati. E' capitato anche a me appena sono arrivata, mi sono sentita dire che io e mio marito facevamo schifo e mi sono arrabbiata moltissimo. Passavo un periodo terribile e sentirmi giudicata così mi ha ferita. E mi sono giustificata anch'io.
> 
> Però, dopo un po', mi sono detta che io non devo giustificare niente a nessuno. Che non mi trovo qui per questo. Così, anzichè giustificare, ho iniziato semplicemente a raccontare. Perchè alla fine un forum serve a questo soprattutto. A raccontarsi. E raccontarsi bene, con sincerità, può essere davvero terapeutico.
> 
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco il fastidio di essere giudicati. E' capitato anche a me appena sono arrivata, mi sono sentita dire che io e mio marito facevamo schifo e mi sono arrabbiata moltissimo. Passavo un periodo terribile e sentirmi giudicata così mi ha ferita. E mi sono giustificata anch'io.
> 
> Però, dopo un po', mi sono detta che io non devo giustificare niente a nessuno. Che non mi trovo qui per questo. Così, anzichè giustificare, ho iniziato semplicemente a raccontare. Perchè alla fine un forum serve a questo soprattutto. A raccontarsi. E raccontarsi bene, con sincerità, può essere davvero terapeutico.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

APPUNTO

Io non ho detto nulla di lei
Oh ma leggete o che?
Danieke attacca e vabbè sisa 
Puttana te colgione tuo maritoe cc
E lei interviene

Ossignore di nuovo lo dico
Io non farei così
Chi ah detto di quintina nulla
Trovami un post dove la cito io così

Ho detto solo RI MA STA MA LE
Punto 
Vivo cmq eh
Cmq pareri diversi ci può stare


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Roba di donne....Dio me ne scansi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco il fastidio di essere giudicati. E' capitato anche a me appena sono arrivata, mi sono sentita dire che io e mio marito facevamo schifo e mi sono arrabbiata moltissimo. Passavo un periodo terribile e sentirmi giudicata così mi ha ferita. E mi sono giustificata anch'io.
> 
> Però, dopo un po', mi sono detta che io non devo giustificare niente a nessuno. Che non mi trovo qui per questo. Così, anzichè giustificare, ho iniziato semplicemente a raccontare. Perchè alla fine un forum serve a questo soprattutto. A raccontarsi. E raccontarsi bene, con sincerità, può essere davvero terapeutico.
> 
> ...



tu mi piaci un sacco sole
davvero
sei tra le persone che apprezzo di più
si è così
farò così

a volte qnd sei presa da emozioni paure responsabilitao cosa non ti è più chiaro il percorso e vedi nero e fumi dal anso subitoUn bacio


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco il fastidio di essere giudicati. E' capitato anche a me appena sono arrivata, mi sono sentita dire che io e mio marito facevamo schifo e mi sono arrabbiata moltissimo. Passavo un periodo terribile e sentirmi giudicata così mi ha ferita. E mi sono giustificata anch'io.
> 
> Però, dopo un po', mi sono detta che io non devo giustificare niente a nessuno. Che non mi trovo qui per questo. Così, anzichè giustificare, ho iniziato semplicemente a raccontare. Perchè alla fine un forum serve a questo soprattutto. A raccontarsi. E raccontarsi bene, con sincerità, può essere davvero terapeutico.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Roba di donne....Dio me ne scansi...:mrgreen:


Briscola e Tresette ??  Come la vedi ? 

Signore, per favore litigate piano che Indeciso e io ci stiamo giocando il caffè post pranzo 

Da alza......


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> APPUNTO
> 
> Io non ho detto nulla di lei
> Oh ma leggete o che?
> ...



dai Rosa che hai un uomo che ti fa battere il cuore, sta' serena e non farti immagare troppo!
io tifo per lui e non per quell'aridone di tuo marito


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Briscola e Tresette ??  Come la vedi ?
> 
> Signore, per favore litigate piano che Indeciso e io ci stiamo giocando il caffè post pranzo
> 
> Da alza......


per la briscola io ci sono sempre


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Briscola e Tresette ??  Come la vedi ?
> 
> Signore, per favore litigate piano che Indeciso e io ci stiamo giocando il caffè post pranzo
> 
> Da alza......


Allora, partita a tresette....rivincita a bazzica e scopa ed eventuale bella a picchetto 
ecco carte e penna...segni te? 

Alzato


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Allora, partita a tresette....rivincita a bazzica e scopa ed eventuale bella a picchetto
> ecco carte e penna...segni te?
> 
> Alzato


ma tresette col morto???:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tresette col morto???:mrgreen:


non conosco questo gioco col morto 

Un bel texas hold'em no?


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Allora, io e tuba si gioca.... voi icchè fate?


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> non conosco questo gioco col morto
> 
> Un bel *texas hold'em *no?


no..non sono capace...non so barare e perdo sempre! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2012)

Solitamente noi non siamo qui a leggere quanto è figo o sfigato quell'amante o quell'altro. Se uno sente di scrivere tali stronzate, esiste il bar all'angolo pieno di poconi i porcone capaci di dare pacche sulle spalle condite dai sonori rutti.
Se uno ha dei problemi che non li mascheri di quell'alone di menefreghismo che fa tanto sembrare grandiosi (mentre a dire il vero si ammette di fare una cosa brutta e che non sarebbbe accettata da sè stessi se subita).
Carissimi, chi si crede figaccione nel tradire deve potersi sentire figaccione nel essere cornuto


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E noto che qui dentro c'è da giustificare sempre alle solite persone ....mentre molte altre si limitano a darti dei pareri...
> Che a volte anche duri e contrastanti dai tuoi ma solo dei pareri.....
> 
> ecco sto qui x queste persone
> ...


Io considero i fora solo uno scambio ed arricchimento ed il ritenersi in dovere di attaccare perche' ci si sente attaccati per me non denota scambio ed arricchimento ma il venire qua solo per sentirsi dire cio' che noi vogliamo per autogiustificarci e compiacerci....

essendo tutti, presumo adulti e vaccinati, trovo inconcepibile che ci si "smonti" per un parere contrario alle nostre aspettative...

mi sa tanto d'immaturita'...

la confusione la risparmio perche' c'entra un kazzen...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco il fastidio di essere giudicati. E' capitato anche a me appena sono arrivata, mi sono sentita dire che io e mio marito facevamo schifo e mi sono arrabbiata moltissimo. Passavo un periodo terribile e sentirmi giudicata così mi ha ferita. E mi sono giustificata anch'io.
> 
> Però, dopo un po', mi sono detta che io non devo giustificare niente a nessuno. Che non mi trovo qui per questo. Così, anzichè giustificare, ho iniziato semplicemente a raccontare. Perchè alla fine un forum serve a questo soprattutto. A raccontarsi. E raccontarsi bene, con sincerità, può essere davvero terapeutico.
> 
> ...



Guarda che quello che dici lo penso pure io eh!...
Ma prova a tornare indietro a quando non eri ancora così equilibrata nelle tue emozioni.....
Ora non ricordo da quanto tempo sei qui ma mi sembra parecchio e quanto ti ci è voluto per arrivare a ciò che dici....
Tutti hanno i suoi tempi e per me non bisogna spingere una persona in una direzine o nell'altra ma semplicemente seguirala quando di accorgi che questa persona è tutto un susseguirsi di emozioni....
Che Rossi si racconti così ma non è così questo non lo capisco......

Io in questa donna vedo una persona che come tante sono confuse e quindi con un susseguirsi di umori che ogni giorno  cambiano.... Non sanno prendere a destra nè a sinistra ma non perchè di natura indecise ma perchè è il periodo di vita che porta cosi....


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Io in questa donna vedo una persona che come tante sono confuse e quindi con un susseguirsi di umori che ogni giorno cambiano.... Non sanno prendere a destra nè a sinistra ma non perchè di natura indecise ma perchè è il periodo di vita che porta cosi....[/QUOTE]

Guarda non mi sto dietro nemmeno io
E allora vado x priorità i bimbi
Per loro ci sono sempre e serena allegra
In qsto, cazzo aggiungo, mi ha aiutato il mio altro lui
Non il padre dei nostri figli che invece mi rende isterica e rabbiosa

Questo è il sunto

Isterica poi perché? perchè non è dolce non si sforza o appena appena, mi ha lasciata e mi lascerà sola, non condivide miei casini e se lo fa molto superficialmente
Mi ama ma in un modo tutto suo che a me non sta più bene e l ho detto e ridetto e non lo fa perché non ne è capace

Triste realtà
Mi fa anche tenerezza perché son limiti ma a me fanno stare male , non so come spiegarlo
Ma tanto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Guarda non mi sto dietro nemmeno io
> E allora vado x priorità i bimbi
> Per loro ci sono sempre e serena allegra
> In qsto, cazzo aggiungo, mi ha aiutato il mio altro lui
> ...




se si tratta dei figli non sono solo tuoi, i casini: sono di entrambi

se il suo modo non ti sta più bene datti pace e impara/allenati ad amare due uomini contemporaneamente


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se si tratta dei figli non sono solo tuoi, i casini: sono di entrambi
> 
> se il suo modo non ti sta più bene datti pace e impara/allenati ad amare due uomini contemporaneamente


datti pace
mai fatto in vita mia
manco so se ne sono capace


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se si tratta dei figli non sono solo tuoi, i casini: sono di entrambi
> 
> se il suo modo non ti sta più bene datti pace e *impara/allenati ad amare due uomini contemporaneamente *


Ma secondo te è possibile?

Amare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma secondo te è possibile?
> 
> Amare?



secondo me:

se intendiamo l'amore come qualcosa che ci ghermisce al di là della nostra volontà: no, perchè nel momento in cui cominciamo ad amare un nuovo elemento smettiamo di amare quello vecchio

se intendiamo l'amore come qualcosa che si costruisce giorno per giorno: sì, perchè possiamo imparare a farlo


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Solitamente noi non siamo qui a leggere quanto è figo o sfigato quell'amante o quell'altro. Se uno sente di scrivere tali stronzate, esiste il bar all'angolo pieno di poconi i porcone capaci di dare pacche sulle spalle condite dai sonori rutti.
> Se uno ha dei problemi che non li mascheri di quell'alone di menefreghismo che fa tanto sembrare grandiosi (mentre a dire il vero si ammette di fare una cosa brutta e che non sarebbbe accettata da sè stessi se subita).
> Carissimi, chi si crede figaccione nel tradire deve potersi sentire figaccione nel essere cornuto


Ma non è così...
Non è che ti senti figaccione...
E' che per una donna come rossi...con tre figli, incasinata, marito che non c'è mai...
Potersi godere nuovamente certe attenzioni da parte di un uomo...
E' stato per lei una bellissima terapia...

In buona sostanza dice...con la tenerezza, l'affetto, le risate, del mio amico del cuore...io butto via anche il Xnax eh?

Forse Rossi ha deluso tutti quelli che pensavano che anzichè tornare a fare "la pazza" con qualcuno, rientrasse nei ranghi, e provasse a creare con suo marito...la famigerata coppia...

ma se tanto me dà tanto...tu provi a fare la famigerata coppia con certi uomini...questi scappano eh?
E pur di non tornare a casa a pettinar le bambole...sìinventano affari anche a timbuctu...

Rossi, a mio avviso, ha solo condiviso un suo momento di leggerezza con sto amante qui eh?

E porco can...in mezzo a tanti nervosi e casini...anche se si fa qualche giro al luna pork...che sarà mai?

Sciallanza.
E se una ti dice che per essere scialla ha esigenza di farsi due notti di motel con uno...

Che ce frega a noi?

Ah ma siccome non fa e non si comporta come si vorrebbe da parte di certe persone...

Allora giù botte no?

Per lei il fatto di tradire è conseguenza...e non certo scopo eh?

Porco can, mio marito non ci sta mai...
Io non sono un pezzo di legno...
Laonde per cui...ohi...me tocca fare anche così eh?

Forse qualcuno la detesta...perchè si vede rispecchiato nella sua situazione e purtroppo non può fare come lei: questo sono portato a pensare!


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

Rossi ti sei offesa perché ho detto che eri disperata? e cosa c'è di male? anch'io ero disperata quando sono arrivata qui, come tanti altri... sono pochissimi quelli che sono arrivati qui per divertimento, la maggior parte capita qui perché sta male e cerca qualcuno o qualcosa che li aiuti a trovare una soluzione e a stare meno male, sia che si tratti dei traditi che dei traditori che degli amanti

tu stavi male eppure io non mi sono mai sognata di darti della "frignona" come hai fatto tu con Daniele

sono intervenuta per questo e già che c'ero ti ho fatto notare quanto tu fossi cambiata da quando eri arrivata, e come questo mi lasciasse senza parole, perché quando sei arrivata qui parlavi di problemi veri, come quelli con tuo marito, o dei sentimenti che provavi per i tuoi bambini, o di quelli per il tuo amante. Sono stata tra i primi a intervenire nei tuoi thread perché mi ci immedesimavo molto. Sentivo il tuo dolore. Negli ultimi thread che hai aperto invece ci leggevo solo superficialità. E sentirti dare del "frignone psicopatico" a Daniele mi ha dato molto fastidio. E ti ripeto che sono stata pesantemente insultata anch'io da lui. Il soprannome "lurida" me l'ha dato lui. Però da ciò che lui scrive traspare tutta la sua sofferenza interiore e non mi capacito che una persona come te, che hai sofferto di depressione e sei stata male, gli dica che è un frignone cornuto infierendo in quel modo. E non hai capito una cosa: a me non frega nulla se tu continui a vedere il tuo amante. Se la cosa ti fa stare bene, fai come ti pare. E te lo dissi subito, quando capii che non avevi nessuna intenzione di troncare con lui. Quindi è inutile che mi dai della maestra... Io sono una lurida traditrice come te e come tante/i altri qui dentro. Non avrebbe nessun senso che io mi mettessi a farti la morale. Ma il fatto che ti poni dei problemi che non sono problemi, ma sono vere e proprie cazzate, quando hai tanti altri cazzi molto più grandi a cui pensare... mi lascia basita.


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse qualcuno la detesta...perchè si vede rispecchiato nella sua situazione e purtroppo non può fare come lei: questo sono portato a pensare!



ah sì, Rossi, è vero, scusa ho dimenticato:

ti detesto perché purtroppo non posso fare come te.

E sono acida perché non scopo.

E ho le mestruazioni.

E ho Saturno contro

E ho pestato una cacca mentre tornavo a casa.

E sono innamorata di Passante da una vita ma purtroppo è gay


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse *qualcuno* la detesta...perchè si vede rispecchiato nella sua situazione e *purtroppo non può fare come lei*: questo sono portato a pensare!


Potresti spiegarti meglio? Di chi parli? Mi sembra importante quando si esplicita un pensiero così incisivo chiarire almeno a chi è indirizzato, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> ah sì, Rossi, è vero, scusa ho dimenticato:
> 
> ti detesto perché purtroppo non posso fare come te.
> 
> ...


 Dài Quinty... pestare la cacca porta bene!:rotfl: un bacio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è così...
> .
> 
> In buona sostanza dice...con la tenerezza, l'affetto, le risate, del mio amico del cuore...io butto via anche il Xnax eh?
> ...



Nessuno la detesta e nessuno vuole o non vuole che lei faccia così o cosà

E' stata solo un pò criticata dal punto di vista formale, via.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Rossi ti sei offesa perché ho detto che eri disperata? e cosa c'è di male? anch'io ero disperata quando sono arrivata qui, come tanti altri... sono pochissimi quelli che sono arrivati qui per divertimento, la maggior parte capita qui perché sta male e cerca qualcuno o qualcosa che li aiuti a trovare una soluzione e a stare meno male, sia che si tratti dei traditi che dei traditori che degli amanti
> 
> tu stavi male eppure io non mi sono mai sognata di darti della "frignona" come hai fatto tu con Daniele
> 
> sono intervenuta per questo e già che c'ero ti ho fatto notare quanto tu fossi cambiata da quando eri arrivata, e come questo mi lasciasse senza parole, perché quando sei arrivata qui parlavi di problemi veri, come quelli con tuo marito, o dei sentimenti che provavi per i tuoi bambini, o di quelli per il tuo amante. Sono stata tra i primi a intervenire nei tuoi thread perché mi ci immedesimavo molto. Sentivo il tuo dolore. Negli ultimi thread che hai aperto invece ci leggevo solo superficialità. E sentirti dare del "frignone psicopatico" a Daniele mi ha dato molto fastidio. E ti ripeto che sono stata pesantemente insultata anch'io da lui. Il soprannome "lurida" me l'ha dato lui. Però da ciò che lui scrive traspare tutta la sua sofferenza interiore e non mi capacito che una persona come te, che hai sofferto di depressione e sei stata male, gli dica che è un frignone cornuto infierendo in quel modo. E non hai capito una cosa: a me non frega nulla se tu continui a vedere il tuo amante. Se la cosa ti fa stare bene, fai come ti pare. E te lo dissi subito, quando capii che non avevi nessuna intenzione di troncare con lui. Quindi è inutile che mi dai della maestra... Io sono una lurida traditrice come te e come tante/i altri qui dentro. Non avrebbe nessun senso che io mi mettessi a farti la morale. Ma il fatto che ti poni dei problemi che non sono problemi, ma sono vere e proprie cazzate, quando hai tanti altri cazzi molto più grandi a cui pensare... mi lascia basita.


Quintina intanto io leggo solo gli interventi che mette nei miei post o quelli di altri non so nulla di daniele di + di quello che scrive
E sputa una rabbia incredibile
Io non riesco a trovarci una scusa in un tradimento x diventare così
Se tu mi dici che ha problemi seri tic redo
Io lavoro con le categorie protette
Tra loro moltissimi ex depressi manie suicide e non ti dico cosa combinano dove li inserisco
Forse ne ho un po’ le scatole piene
Perché Alcuni sono malati
Alcuni si crogiolano e divetnao di un cattivo che non hai idea, violenti
Detto questo puttana colgione a me ad altre perosne  e a chi ci gira intorno non sta bene, punto.
frignone era una risp? sbagliata? ok
sono umana e posso sbottare

Si ogni tanto sono stata superficiale
Posso dire meno male? Lo dico
Non lo sono mia stata in vita mia sempre testa bassa e ruscare e hai ragione cazzi grossi a cui pensare
Qst uomo mi ha restituito alla vita, credimi

Brutto che non sia stato mio marito
Se tu hai ritrovato con il tuo tutto credimi ne sono felice
Noi siamo ancora ben distanti
O io sono una dtupida che non capisce e non sia ccontenta
Può essere
Detto questo no, io non avrei citato i ns  messaggi personali, ma non importa dai. Davvero.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> ah sì, Rossi, è vero, scusa ho dimenticato:
> 
> ti detesto perché purtroppo non posso fare come te.
> 
> ...


la mi aadorata''maestrina''......invornita che cavolo fai???lascia stare Rossi..se no ti mando la maledizione Lothariana..e le ragnatele lasciano il posto a un bel 23..


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> ah sì, Rossi, è vero, scusa ho dimenticato:
> 
> ti detesto perché purtroppo non posso fare come te.
> 
> ...


Quinty,
un gratta e vinci dopo la cacca pestata e vita potrebbe tornare a sorriderti :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quintina intanto io leggo solo gli interventi che mette nei miei post o quelli di altri non so nulla di daniele di + di quello che scrive
> E sputa una rabbia incredibile
> Io non riesco a trovarci una scusa in un tradimento x diventare così
> Se tu mi dici che ha problemi seri tic redo
> ...


se continui ad avere la testa altrove dubito che le cose possano cambiare


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Rossi ti sei offesa perché ho detto che eri disperata? e cosa c'è di male? anch'io ero disperata quando sono arrivata qui, come tanti altri... sono pochissimi quelli che sono arrivati qui per divertimento, la maggior parte capita qui perché sta male e cerca qualcuno o qualcosa che li aiuti a trovare una soluzione e a stare meno male, sia che si tratti dei traditi che dei traditori che degli amanti
> 
> tu stavi male eppure io non mi sono mai sognata di darti della "frignona" come hai fatto tu con Daniele
> 
> sono intervenuta per questo e già che c'ero ti ho fatto notare quanto tu fossi cambiata da quando eri arrivata, e come questo mi lasciasse senza parole, perché quando sei arrivata qui parlavi di problemi veri, come quelli con tuo marito, o dei sentimenti che provavi per i tuoi bambini, o di quelli per il tuo amante. Sono stata tra i primi a intervenire nei tuoi thread perché mi ci immedesimavo molto. Sentivo il tuo dolore. Negli ultimi thread che hai aperto invece ci leggevo solo superficialità. E sentirti dare del "frignone psicopatico" a Daniele mi ha dato molto fastidio. E ti ripeto che sono stata pesantemente insultata anch'io da lui. Il soprannome "lurida" me l'ha dato lui. Però da ciò che lui scrive traspare tutta la sua sofferenza interiore e non mi capacito che una persona come te, che hai sofferto di depressione e sei stata male, gli dica che è un frignone cornuto infierendo in quel modo. E non hai capito una cosa: a me non frega nulla se tu continui a vedere il tuo amante. Se la cosa ti fa stare bene, fai come ti pare. E te lo dissi subito, quando capii che non avevi nessuna intenzione di troncare con lui. Quindi è inutile che mi dai della maestra... Io sono una lurida traditrice come te e come tante/i altri qui dentro. Non avrebbe nessun senso che io mi mettessi a farti la morale. *Ma il fatto che ti poni dei problemi che non sono problemi, ma sono vere e proprie cazzate, quando hai tanti altri cazzi molto più grandi a cui pensare... mi lascia basita.*


ma perchè? potrebbe essere un modo di reagire all'assillo dei problemi, o almeno di staccare la spina
anche a me capita di fare o pensare cose piuttosto sciocche proprio quando sono sotto pressione, e in tal modo riesco a ricaricare le energie e a trovare le soluzioni
non si può vivere sempre immersi nei guai, non è vita


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se continui ad avere la testa altrove dubito che le cose possano cambiare


sei andata al parrucchiere?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei andata al parrucchiere?
> 
> ahahahah


si...ti piaccio :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè? potrebbe essere un modo di reagire all'assillo dei problemi, o almeno di staccare la spina
> anche a me capita di fare o pensare cose piuttosto sciocche proprio quando sono sotto pressione, e in tal modo riesco a ricaricare le energie e a trovare le soluzioni
> non si può vivere sempre immersi nei guai, non è vita


forse sono io che prima vivevo non felice ma tranquilla
poi sbarellato x uno
Ho trovato cio’ che chiedevo in un altro
Ma magari chiedevo e non davo
Ma cacchio con 3 a volte non sapevo dove girarmi ci credete?


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si...ti piaccio :mrgreen:


bbottana...

(non industriale...)

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè? potrebbe essere un modo di reagire all'assillo dei problemi, o almeno di staccare la spina
> *anche a me capita di fare o pensare cose piuttosto sciocche proprio quando sono sotto pressione, e in tal modo riesco a ricaricare le energie e a trovare le soluzioni
> non si può vivere sempre immersi nei guai, non è vita*


:up:
Io cretineggio tutti i giorni. Anche davanti ai drammi. Soprattutto miei.
E quanto mi aiuta...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si...ti piaccio :mrgreen:



bella ciaciona


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è così...
> Non è che ti senti figaccione...
> E' che per una donna come rossi...con tre figli, incasinata, marito che non c'è mai...
> Potersi godere nuovamente certe attenzioni da parte di un uomo...
> ...


a parte il fatto che nessuno la detesta (che brutto termine)
ti risulta che esiste una donna su questo pianeta che se ha voglia di farsi una trombata extra non riesca a farsela?
Quindi non capisco chi possa detestarla per questo.
Mai pensato che ci sono donne che sono nella sua situazione e SCELGONO di non trombare? (a scanso di equivoci non mi riferisco a me e non sto dicendo che chi lo fa sia meglio o peggio di lei)
Le solite frecciate inutili......


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bbottana...
> 
> (non industriale...)
> 
> ahahahahahah


uff....vabbè ho capito sto avatar non vi piace... uffi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> ah sì, Rossi, è vero, scusa ho dimenticato:
> 
> ti detesto perché purtroppo non posso fare come te.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :up:
> Io cretineggio tutti i giorni. Anche davanti ai drammi. Soprattutto miei.
> E quanto mi aiuta...


e' la migliore filosofia di vita quella di prenderla di sguincio...

pero' l'importante e' non fare confusione su valori ed assimilati...


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè? potrebbe essere un modo di reagire all'assillo dei problemi, o almeno di staccare la spina
> anche a me capita di fare o pensare cose piuttosto sciocche proprio quando sono sotto pressione, e in tal modo riesco a ricaricare le energie e a trovare le soluzioni
> non si può vivere sempre immersi nei guai, non è vita


Ripeto, io penso che quello che abbia irritato qualcuno sia non tanto il cazzeggio, quanto l'esibizione di un atteggiamento non autentico, un voler ostentare superficialità. Questo non è alleggerire, è seppellire... sono due cose molto diverse e credo che Rossi l'abbia capito 

E visto che Quinty l'ha già scritto qui, perciò non dico nulla di nuovo, se c'è una che in questo momento è nei guai fino al collo è lei. E se c'è una che ha la capacità di cazzeggiare nonostante le difficoltà, è sempre lei. Anzi, si può dire che lei sia una professionista del cazzeggio 

Senza offesa eh Quinty.


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> uff....vabbè ho capito sto avatar non vi piace... uffi


famo cosi', da ora in poi capisci sempre al contrario che vai mejo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> famo cosi', da ora in poi capisci sempre al contrario che vai mejo...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' la migliore filosofia di vita quella di prenderla di sguincio...
> 
> pero' l'importante e' non fare confusione su valori ed assimilati...


Hai ragione. I miei valori, che sono i miei, sono bel saldi e assimilati.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> ah sì, Rossi, è vero, scusa ho dimenticato:
> 
> ti detesto perché purtroppo non posso fare come te.
> 
> ...


Te sei scordata:

E sono pure una lurida comunista


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te sei scordata:
> 
> E sono pure una lurida comunista



e baciona :mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te sei scordata:
> 
> E sono pure una lurida comunista


Rubamazzo?


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ripeto, io penso che quello che abbia irritato qualcuno sia non tanto il cazzeggio, quanto l'esibizione di un atteggiamento non autentico, un voler ostentare superficialità. *Questo non è alleggerire, è seppellire.*.. sono due cose molto diverse e credo che Rossi l'abbia capito
> 
> E visto che Quinty l'ha già scritto qui, perciò non dico nulla di nuovo, se c'è una che in questo momento è nei guai fino al collo è lei. E se c'è una che ha la capacità di cazzeggiare nonostante le difficoltà, è sempre lei. Anzi, si può dire che lei sia una professionista del cazzeggio
> 
> Senza offesa eh Quinty.


ma da come scrive Rossi, io ho capito che vuole alleggerire, non essere falsa o superficiale, poichè si capisce che è una persona "in evoluzione"...
forse è solo questione di carattere: quando perdo una battaglia, vado a divertirmi e mi preparo alla guerra, invece di stare a disperarmi
tanto, se c'è soluzione, di che ti preoccupi? e se non c'è soluzione, di che ti preoccupi?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessuno la detesta e nessuno vuole o non vuole che lei faccia così o cosà
> 
> E' stata solo un pò criticata dal punto di vista formale, via.....:mrgreen:


Si cose che capitano, e tu ne sai qualcosa,
In fondo ha ragione Nicholson in quel film, non ci fa tanto incazzare il come siamo messi, ma alle volte ci fa incazzare solo che gli altri siano messi meglio di noi no?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si cose che capitano, e tu ne sai qualcosa,
> In fondo ha ragione Nicholson in quel film, non ci fa tanto incazzare il come siamo messi, ma alle volte ci fa incazzare solo che gli altri siano messi meglio di noi no?



Con tutto il rispetto per Rossi mi dici un motivo per cui qualcuno debba pensare che sia messa bene.
ha 3 figli da un uomo che le fa mancare tutto quello che lei desidera e si consola cercando una boccata d'aria da un altro uomo.....
Quando ero nella sua posizione non ho mai pensato che qualcuno potesse invidiarmi....


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma da come scrive Rossi, *io ho capito che vuole alleggerire, non essere falsa o superficiale*, poichè si capisce che è una persona "in evoluzione"...
> forse è solo questione di carattere: quando perdo una battaglia, vado a divertirmi e mi preparo alla guerra, invece di stare a disperarmi
> tanto, se c'è soluzione, di che ti preoccupi? e se non c'è soluzione, di che ti preoccupi?


Non mi permetterei mai di dire che Rossi è falsa e superficiale.

Ho detto che si è posta in modo superficiale parlando dell'amante quando, in realtà, lei per lui prova delle emozioni.

Ma nel momento in cui ne parlava in questi thread, sembrava quasi fosse scocciata da lui. In questo senso ostentava superficialità.

La leggerezza è tale quando corrisponde realmente a uno stato d'animo interiore 'leggero'. Altrimenti diventa un tentativo, sterile, di essere qualcuno che in realtà non si è. Ignorando, invece, quello che realmente si prova. Per me è più giusto farci i conti, con le proprie emozioni. E imparare a gestirle in modo consapevole.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che nessuno la detesta (che brutto termine)
> ti risulta che esiste una donna su questo pianeta che se ha voglia di farsi una trombata extra non riesca a farsela?
> Quindi non capisco chi possa detestarla per questo.
> Mai pensato che ci sono donne che sono nella sua situazione e SCELGONO di non trombare? (a scanso di equivoci non mi riferisco a me e non sto dicendo che chi lo fa sia meglio o peggio di lei)
> Le solite frecciate inutili......



Ho scritto forse...
Ho scritto forse...
Prefisso di periodo ipotetico di possibilità...

Difficile che chi legge Daniele contro Rossi, non possa pensare che forse Daniele la detesti.

ma ripeto forse...

Nessuna frecciata, ho solo formulato una timida ipotesi...

Su tutto il resto non commento.

Ripeto se rileggi ho scritto...

Forse qualcuno la detesta...

FORSE...

FORSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Se tu hai ritrovato con il tuo tutto credimi ne sono felice
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]


Non è così. Brutto che si capisca quanto bene si vuole ad una persona solo quando si finisce nella merda fino al collo. Comunque per ora abbiamo altre priorità


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

nel caso di un ripensamento di passante , spiace ma è già prenotato.




 in pratica:il giorno che mi si smuoverà l'ormone lui diventerà etero:mrgreen: sicché....
anvedi la simy:singleeye:






i


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso di un ripensamento di passante , spiace ma è già prenotato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi si è smosso l'ormone :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso di un ripensamento di passante , spiace ma è già prenotato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... visto che fa la primavera?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi si è smosso l'ormone :mrgreen:


... appunto


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di dire che Rossi è falsa e superficiale.
> 
> Ho detto che *si è posta in modo superficiale parlando dell'amante quando, in realtà, lei per lui prova delle emozioni.
> *
> ...


ok, scusa, ora ho compreso

per il resto, a mio parere quando una persona ha un atteggiamento "sopra le righe" (e non è in preda a sostanze di vario tipo:mrgreen, molto probabilmente nasconde ben altri pensieri ed emozioni; i conti li farà, ma dopo, quando tornerà ad essere di animo sereno


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... visto che fa la primavera?


io mi do al giardinaggio:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Non sono da invidiare no
Ma conte intendeva altro
La capacità forse adesso di vivermi questa cosa bella perché ha capito come stavo prima

Peggio

Avere paure di ses tessi, è molto molto brutto
Erano pensieri ricorrenti, mi sarei ammazzata pur di non averli
Ero giunta ad un limite pazzesco

E mio marito mi guardava e ragionava come se fossi solo un pelos tanca es esaurtia

Pensavo di schiantarmi in auto avevo paura di me stessa della mia stanchezza
In albero x lavoro chiedevo camere al primo piano
In qsto oltre la lontananza anche la tragedia di mio apdre improvvisa, ho smesso di alalttare di opunto in bainco, sbalzi ormonali

Ma conq sto non voglio giustificarmi magari avrei tradito lo stesso
Non credo..ma mai dire mai

Capite perchè adesso sto meglio
Ma mi dico non era colpa di mio marito assente lavorava solo ero io non suff forte
Mi sono sempre data addosso io x prima
Ben prima di daniele


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi do al giardinaggio:mrgreen:


perchè, rasi l'aiuola?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non sono da invidiare no
> Ma conte intendeva altro
> La capacità forse adesso di vivermi questa cosa bella perché ha capito come stavo prima
> 
> ...


Quello che intendeva il Conte è chiarissimo a pochi ma è chiarissimo. Ma questa è un'altra storia e mi dispiace se ho dovuto tirarti in ballo......
Per quel che ti riguarda, ti capisco benissimo so cosa vuol dire anche se io ero meno incasinata di come lo fossi tu o forse non sapevo di esserlo.
l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che quando e se tutto finirà tu ripiomberai nella stessa situazione e quello che adesso ti sembra tollerabile del tuo matrimonio non lo sarà più.
E allora probabilmente potrai cercare un'altra boccata d'aria, decidere di non averne altre ma dovrai affrontare il vero problema e prendere decisioni. 
Parlo a te per parlare a me.......


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma io non ho capito che si vuole da Rossi?Rossi è così, una mutanda leggera,abbinata ad un cervello soave,che problemi può avere?La vita in diretta,amici,uomini e donne,le unghie,qualche schiaffo con il pisello con l'amante e passa la giornata....!!!LAsciatela in pace!!!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi si è smosso l'ormone :mrgreen:



Pure a me.....



Ma solo per 5 minuti...poi rimetto Er Gatto


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure a me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ma solo per 5 minuti...poi rimetto Er Gatto



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

pure io mo lo cambio....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure a me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ma solo per 5 minuti...poi rimetto Er Gatto


stavolta mi hai deluso... il quarto di manzo con la braga calata è out


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure a me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ma solo per 5 minuti...poi rimetto Er Gatto



Ammazza, fratello!!!!!

Possiamo non essere più fratelli in questi 5 minuti???


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure a me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ma solo per 5 minuti...poi rimetto Er Gatto





Preferisco l'originale......troppi muscoli


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavolta mi hai deluso... il quarto di manzo con la braga calata è out



Lo sai cosa dicevo quando da giovane cercavo l'oro nel Klondike ? 

I know my chickens 

Ora, non cerco più l'oro nel klondike.....

...but i still know my chickens


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferisco l'originale......troppi muscoli



ma Xfactor non aveva un avatar simile? che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito che si vuole da Rossi?Rossi è così, una mutanda leggera,abbinata ad un cervello soave,che problemi può avere?La vita in diretta,amici,uomini e donne,le unghie,qualche schiaffo con il pisello con l'amante e passa la giornata....!!!LAsciatela in pace!!!


magari oscuro
magari


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito che si vuole da Rossi?Rossi è così, una mutanda leggera,abbinata ad un cervello soave,che problemi può avere?La vita in diretta,amici,uomini e donne,le unghie,qualche schiaffo con il pisello con l'amante e passa la giornata....!!!LAsciatela in pace!!!


Problemi tipici da moglie con tre figli, marito sempre incasinato, lontano e fagocitato dal lavoro...
Pensiamo a come la propria professione assorbe moltissimo tutto il tempo e le energie...perchè lei dice che il massimo a cui arriva è trovare un divano per cascarci sopra per dormire...

Problemi tipici di chi affronta certe storie extra, e non vuole incasinarsi tutta quanta o con persone strambe...o che non vuole rimetterci il cuoricino ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma hai ragione...
Lei con fiducia...ha scritto la sua vita giorno per giorno eh?

Tu conosci una donna emotivamente stabile?
Non saria gnanca na dona eh?
Ma una statua di marmo eh?

Ovvio ci sono quelle che hanno una facciata di sicurezza granitica...ma sotto sotto...sono sempre delle adolescenti insicure...

Oscuro...
L'unica pena che io temo...per l'aldilà...è che Dio mi trasformi in un neurone e mi faccia vivere nella testa di una donna...

Là si che ne vedremmo di cose...eh?

Poi non è meglio che si sfoghi con noi anzichè con il marito?
Pensa a sto marito stanco morto e lei che macina nervoso da giorni e settimane...

Sai no quando una donna ti dice...
Ti devo parlare...
E tu già senti la terra che trema sotto?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> magari oscuro
> magari


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai cosa dicevo quando da giovane cercavo l'oro nel Klondike ?
> 
> I know my chickens
> 
> ...


vabbé ora possiamo tornare ad essere fratelli


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

:racchia:





Indeciso ha detto:


> perchè, rasi l'aiuola?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> vabbé ora possiamo tornare ad essere fratelli


Invece tu con quella tutina gialla manchi parecchio al forum 

Vabbè, c'era pure la Katana, ma è un dettaglio di poco conto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai cosa dicevo quando da giovane cercavo l'oro nel Klondike ?
> 
> *I know my chickens
> *
> ...


Tuba mi turbi... quella è una frase che uso spesso... come:
 I know a package
uhm...


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che intendeva il Conte è chiarissimo a pochi ma è chiarissimo. Ma questa è un'altra storia e mi dispiace se ho dovuto tirarti in ballo......
> Per quel che ti riguarda, ti capisco benissimo so cosa vuol dire anche se io ero meno incasinata di come lo fossi tu o forse non sapevo di esserlo.
> *l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che quando e se tutto finirà tu ripiomberai nella stessa situazione e quello che adesso ti sembra tollerabile del tuo matrimonio non lo sarà più.
> E allora probabilmente potrai cercare un'altra boccata d'aria, decidere di non averne altre ma dovrai affrontare il vero problema e prendere decisioni. *
> Parlo a te per parlare a me.......


Ma allora mi domando...ma perché tu, come Rossi e altre, continuate a stare con questa persona che vi fa mancare TUTTO quello che desiderate? E non affrontate il vero problema e non prendete sta cavolo di decisione?


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Invece tu con quella tutina gialla manchi parecchio al forum
> 
> Vabbè, c'era pure la Katana, ma è un dettaglio di poco conto.


crescete e moltiplicateve....

servono tanti comunistini per il mondo....

la Storia lo vuole....

(e pure la Geografia...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma allora mi domando...ma perché tu, come Rossi e altre, continuate a stare con questa persona che vi fa mancare TUTTO quello che desiderate? E non affrontate il vero problema e non prendete sta cavolo di decisione?


*mancanza assoluta di coraggio*.....
paura del giudizio 
certezza che le persone che mi sono più vicine non capirebbero
*mancanza assoluta di coraggio

*


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma allora mi domando...ma perché tu, come Rossi e altre, continuate a stare con questa persona che vi fa mancare TUTTO quello che desiderate? E non affrontate il vero problema e non prendete sta cavolo di decisione?


Io prima speravo cambiassero le cose tra noi
Ora mi rendo conto che forse è finita anni fa già

Ma lui, mio marito, è come se non ci sentisse e dice vedrai vedrai ora cambia
E mi propone l’ammerica

Ma poi , x assurdo, non stiamo male insieme, con i 3 bimbi
E i bimbi
Cazzo loro appena siamo tutti e 5 devi vederli
Sorridono giocano
Si gioca un sacco a casa nsotra
E mi dico sono io sono io sbagliata


----------



## Indeciso (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:


Dai:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *mancanza assoluta di coraggio*.....
> paura del giudizio
> certezza che le persone che mi sono più vicine non capirebbero
> *mancanza assoluta di coraggio
> ...


timore
timore di fare male

tanto


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Poi dico l’ho scelto
Anni fa
Si non sapevo

Anzi mi dava sicurezza il suo essere duro forte

Sono cambiata io
Potevo prevedere
Sempre stato iper impeg nel lavoro

Ecco, certe resp si portano avanti cmq


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> timore
> timore di fare male
> 
> tanto


Il male lo abbiamo già fatto, la differenza è che loro non lo sanno


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il male lo abbiamo già fatto, la differenza è che loro non lo sanno


A volte sono tentata
Di dirgli ho in testa e nel cuore un altro

Ma poi 
Io gli volgio bene cazzo è il papà dei mie bimbi
Se solo avesse un minimo di cose in + per me
Un minimo
Non regali cazzo non quello
Prendimi uans era usciamo in moto spiccicami al muro stampami un bacio

Neinte
Io lho fatto eh


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> A volte sono tentata
> Di dirgli ho in testa e nel cuore un altro
> 
> Ma poi
> ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Bè*

Complimenti a farfalla per l'onestà!Rossi come al solito...le solite risposte incredibili!Paura di far male?Ma sta paura quando ti devi far sbattere dall'amante dov'é?nelle mutande che ti sfili?ma dai!!!


----------



## Quintina_ (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> A volte sono tentata
> Di dirgli ho in testa e nel cuore un altro
> 
> Ma poi
> ...



e quando l'hai fatto lui come ha reagito?


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> e quando l'hai fatto lui come ha reagito?


Ma..bene
È contento li x li
Poi torna tutto come prima
Aspetto cenni
nulla


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Complimenti a farfalla per l'onestà!Rossi come al solito...le solite risposte incredibili!Paura di far male?Ma sta paura quando ti devi far sbattere dall'amante dov'é?nelle mutande che ti sfili?ma dai!!!



male se mi separassi


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Ehh*

Bene continuare con l'amante.....????????


----------



## Carola (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene continuare con l'amante.....????????


no, oscuro, non è bene

continuare poi
ci si vede una volta al mese
ci sis ente tutti i giorni

cmq no non è bene
grazie di avermelo ricordato cmq


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma allora mi domando...ma perché tu, come Rossi e altre, continuate a stare con questa persona che vi fa mancare TUTTO quello che desiderate? E non affrontate il vero problema e non prendete sta cavolo di decisione?


Sai cosa penso Niko?
Mi metto nei panni del marito di Rossi.
Sono un uomo che lavora moltissimo, in pratica ho sposato il mio lavoro.
Ho una bellissima moglie e tre bellissimi figli.
So che faccio tutto quel che faccio per fare stare bene la mia famiglia e i miei pargoli.
Purtroppo non ho tempo, serenità, energia, per riuscire a trovare il gusto di stare assieme con la mia famiglia, staccando la spina, e se sto con loro, mi porto il lavoro sempre con me, perchè a me è richiesto questo.

Non penso mai, che lei, potrebbe decidere di abbandonarmi.
E questo sarebbe una botta micidiale per me.
Non ci penso.

E forse le mogli come Rossi, si dicono,
Se lo lascio, in un impeto di nervoso, di insofferenza...
Gli faccio troppo male...
E cerco di aggiustarmi come posso.

Chi sono io, in definitiva per togliere a questi miei figli, il loro papà?

Quindi non sono decisioni così semplici.

Poi un giorno mia moglie esplode e mi dice, senti, io non ce l'ho fatta e mi sono fatta un angelo consolatore, so che non va bene, ma tu insomma non c'eri...

Io vedo che sono tre anni che non faccio l'amore con te, neanche mi ricordo più come sei fatta...
E mi dico...
Cazzo...non mi ero reso conto di quanto ti ho trascurato...e adesso è giusto che io ne paghi le conseguenze...quale donna mia cara moglie, non avrebbe fatto altrettanto? 
Quindi cerco di assumere le mie responsabilità.
Purtroppo oramai, io sono infilato in questo mio vortice del lavoro, e ti capisco se hai l'amico del cuore, proviamo a vivercela così, ma non distruggere la nostra famiglia.

Poi vedi, se Rossi si confronta cn degli uomini, scoprirà ben presto, e lo sa, che gli altri uomini, amano la sua compagnia, amano quella parte che Rossi sa dare a loro, SCUSATEMI, ma non penso che nessun uomo, si prenderebbe in carico Rossi e i suoi tre figli, cioè certe cose, per certi uomini, vengono scialle e senza responsabilità perchè sai che è un altro l'uomo che si deve prendere cura di te. No?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io prima speravo cambiassero le cose tra noi
> Ora mi rendo conto che forse è finita anni fa già
> 
> Ma lui, mio marito, è come se non ci sentisse e dice vedrai vedrai ora cambia
> ...


Rossi...
Lui appunto si pappa la crema della famiglia.
Rossi
Lui è un uomo.
Credimi se vuoi che si renda conto fai così:
Caro ti lascio una settimana da solo con i tre figli quest'estate, io sono esausta e vado a ritemprarmi in un centro benessere...
( tenta sta zita però che in tutti i centri benessere d'Italia all'ingresso c'è il mio biglietto da visita con i tre teschi...capito?):carneval::carneval::carneval:

Quando lui si troverà a gestire DA SOLO i tre figli per una settimana...capirà.
In capo a due giorni avrà tre iene scatenate che dicono...ma quando c'è la mamma si fa così, ma la mamma fa colà, ma come mai tu non sei capace come la mamma...

Rossi, io avverto che lui è in tensione verso certi progetti...
Per favore vedi di stringere i denti, e cerca di sapere come sarà la tua vita negli stati uniti...

So di molti uomini, che finalmente raggiunto l'obiettivo, finalmente si riposano...

Sai tu mi ricordi molto mia moglie quando io studiavo per orgeltage.
Volevo vincere quel concorso.
Per un anno e mezzo, io sono esistito SOLO per la musica.
Per capire dovresti vedere quel film Shine.
Perchè io so cosa significa rischiare di andare giù di testa...per certe cose...

Solo dopo quel ciclone mi resi conto di quanto avessi trascurato la mia famiglia!

Ma se volevo arrivare là...dovevo fare così...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Complimenti a farfalla per l'onestà!Rossi come al solito...le solite risposte incredibili!Paura di far male?Ma sta paura quando ti devi far sbattere dall'amante dov'é?nelle mutande che ti sfili?ma dai!!!


Oscuro quella paura nasce dall'Hubris...
Dall'assurda pretesa di sapere in anticipo come reagirebbe l'altro.
E dall'assurdissima concezione che l'altro abbia la nostra stessa sensibilità....

Non è questione di mancanza di coraggio, a mio avviso, è il piugrande assurdo sberleffo di sfiducia verso l'altro.

Dirsi in partenza, tanto non capirebbe.

E proprio questa paura fa fare alle persone le scelte più sbagliate per loro.

Se una cosa ti disturba la devi dire, all'altro.

E quando la si dice...si rischia di sentirsi dire...si mia cara...avevo intuito che era così, ma non sapevo proprio cosa farci.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oscuro quella paura nasce dall'Hubris...
> Dall'assurda pretesa di sapere in anticipo come reagirebbe l'altro.
> E dall'assurdissima concezione che l'altro abbia la nostra stessa sensibilità....
> 
> ...


Per la cronaca. Io con mio marito sono mesi che parlo e riparlo.
Quando parlo di mancanza di coraggio non è nel rivelargli la mia relazione cosa che non farò mai anche per tutelare l'altro, ma nel dirgli che in questo momento starei volentieri da sola.


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso Niko?
> Mi metto nei panni del marito di Rossi.
> Sono un uomo che lavora moltissimo, in pratica ho sposato il mio lavoro.
> Ho una bellissima moglie e tre bellissimi figli.
> ...



giustissimo... e non è solo un problema di sesso... tu puoi fare l'amore con tua moglie anche tutti i giorni... ma potresti "non esserci mai", non condividere mai le cose se non "a mezze ore" perchè poi devi lavorare. fino in fondo non riesci a condividere niente perchè non ci sei mai.... insomma, se mia moglie mi tradisse capirei anche se forse è più lei che mi ha spinto ad avere sempre di più... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> giustissimo... e non è solo un problema di sesso... tu puoi fare l'amore con tua moglie anche tutti i giorni... ma potresti "non esserci mai", non condividere mai le cose se non "a mezze ore" perchè poi devi lavorare. fino in fondo non riesci a condividere niente perchè non ci sei mai.... insomma, se mia moglie mi tradisse capirei anche se forse è più lei che mi ha spinto ad avere sempre di più...
> 
> bastardo dentro


O.T. meno male che ogni tanto ti si legge


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> A volte sono tentata
> Di dirgli ho in testa e nel cuore un altro
> 
> Ma poi
> ...


Se lo facesse non ti andrebbe bene comunque.....perché "lo fa solo adesso e non prima"


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *mancanza assoluta di coraggio*.....
> paura del giudizio
> certezza che le persone che mi sono più vicine non capirebbero
> *mancanza assoluta di coraggio
> ...


Sebbene nella nostra coppia sia io ad accusare le mancanze che sentite tu e Rossi (ma mia moglie sia quella che si lamentava ed è arrivata a tradire) e quindi sia lievemente diversa la situazione, se tu o rossi doveste essere beccate che fareste? Vi separereste o fareste come mia moglie che dopo la scoperta:

- la paura del giudizio l'ha affrontata
- le persone più vicine (i suoi) non hanno capito....io forse si

Però una vera decisione non l'ha presa comunque...in qualche modo l'ha fatta prendere a me anche questa volta, nel senso che non me ne sono andato, non l'ho cacciata quindi lei è rimasta.

Aveva paura anche lei di fare male? (ancora)


----------



## Niko74 (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la cronaca. Io con mio marito sono mesi che parlo e riparlo.
> Quando parlo di mancanza di coraggio non è nel rivelargli la mia relazione cosa che non farò mai anche per tutelare l'altro, ma nel dirgli che in questo momento starei volentieri da sola.


Eeehh...però è facile parlare dicendo a tuo marito quali sono le sue mancanze e tralasciando quel piccolo e insignificante particolare...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la cronaca. Io con mio marito sono mesi che parlo e riparlo.
> Quando parlo di mancanza di coraggio non è nel rivelargli la mia relazione cosa che non farò mai anche per tutelare l'altro, ma nel dirgli che in questo momento starei volentieri da sola.


Ma tu puoi parlare finchè ti pare.
Dipende da cosa che gli dici.
Mia moglie non ha avuto nessun problema a dirmi che so: stiamo sei mesi ognun per sè e poi vediamo il da farsi.

E perchè non hai il coraggio di dirgli che hai bisogno di un periodo per stare da sola eh?

ma sai quante coppie lo fanno?

E non crolla certo il mondo eh?

Anzi si affronta con serenità le situazioni no?

Magari lui ti dice, ok cara, fai pure...
COme ci organizziamo con i ragazzi?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se lo facesse non ti andrebbe bene comunque.....perché "lo fa solo adesso e non prima"


Vero anche questo Niko...verissimo!
O le robe vengono spontanee o hanno un bruttissimo sapore...del dovuto amore...no?:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehh...però è facile parlare dicendo a tuo marito quali sono le sue mancanze e tralasciando quel piccolo e insignificante particolare...


Più che altro è come comperare dei fiori con banconote false, o rubate.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sebbene nella nostra coppia sia io ad accusare le mancanze che sentite tu e Rossi (ma mia moglie sia quella che si lamentava ed è arrivata a tradire) e quindi sia lievemente diversa la situazione, se tu o rossi doveste essere beccate che fareste? Vi separereste o fareste come mia moglie che dopo la scoperta:
> 
> - la paura del giudizio l'ha affrontata
> - le persone più vicine (i suoi) non hanno capito....io forse si
> ...


Bellissimo post Niko...
Hai colto finalmente il senso di dirti, lasciala stare e vedi che cosa fa...
Così facendo lei ha fatto prendere la decisione a te...
E un giorno può sempre rinfacciartela.

Aveva paura di dover stare senza di te.
Facile dire...me ne vado da sola...più difficile avere le palle per farlo.:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehh...però è facile parlare dicendo a tuo marito quali sono le sue mancanze e tralasciando quel piccolo e insignificante particolare...


In parte hai ragione...
Quando parlo con mio marito non faccio un elenco delke sue mancanze. Parlo di noi di quanto vorrei che tornassimo ad essere una coppia. In questi mesi mai una volta gli ho rinfacciato il sesso per esempio. Cerco di stargli vicina. Ma sono sempre e solo io che cerco il dialogo, sempre solo io che lo abbraccio. Io credo che tu capisca come é brutto sentirsi soli in una coppia..ecco io sono stanca di sentirmi così. Lui? É sereno solo se non affronto l'argomento. Se faccio finta che tutto va bene é l'uomo più felice al mondo. Io sono disposta a tutto terapia di coppia, psicologo tutto quello che puó servire a ritrovarci lui no... E mi rendo conto che sto mollando il colpo.
Si prima o poi potrei anche dirgli che l'ho tradito così mi lascia lui, mi prendo la colpa di tutto e buonanotte...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo post Niko...
> Hai colto finalmente il senso di dirti, lasciala stare e vedi che cosa fa...
> Così facendo lei ha fatto prendere la decisione a te...
> E un giorno può sempre rinfacciartela.
> ...


Allora vedi che ci vuole coraggio?
Il problema é che restare non sempre é la cosa che ci fa stare meglio. Mi rendo conto di essere bloccata da un sacco di fattori esterni anche...
Non é compditá non sempre almeno


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sebbene nella nostra coppia sia io ad accusare le mancanze che sentite tu e Rossi (ma mia moglie sia quella che si lamentava ed è arrivata a tradire) e quindi sia lievemente diversa la situazione, se tu o rossi doveste essere beccate che fareste? Vi separereste o fareste come mia moglie che dopo la scoperta:
> 
> - la paura del giudizio l'ha affrontata
> - le persone più vicine (i suoi) non hanno capito....io forse si
> ...


Non avrei altra scelta, mio marito chiedrebbe la separazione. 
Separarmi per me sarebbe il fallimento di quello in cui ho creduto forse per questo mi attacco ancora all'idea di un noi che non c'é più. Forse se accettassi questo avrei giá preso la decisione. Una parte di me spera ancor di aprire gli occhi domani e scoprire che mio marito si é accorto di me...


----------



## revenge (5 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lui, l'amante  ha preso un andazzo...strano
> cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc
> 
> ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia
> ...


che ti aspettavi da un'amante con famiglia? cercane uno senza figli e starai meglio!

Però da come scrivi sei contepinceton e quindi vedetevela voi!


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> che ti aspettavi da un'amante con famiglia? cercane uno senza figli e starai meglio!
> 
> Però da come scrivi sei contepinceton e quindi vedetevela voi!


mai intervento fu più come dire. Fuori luogo ecco.
revenege, siamo oltre...molto oltre.


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> che ti aspettavi da un'amante con famiglia? cercane uno senza figli e starai meglio!
> 
> Però da come scrivi sei contepinceton e quindi vedetevela voi!


A dimostrazione che quello che avevo sentito io, che aveva sentito Quintina è vero, lei si è posta in maniera alla contepinceton per farsi figa.


----------



## Nello (5 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lui, l'amante ha preso un andazzo...strano
> cerca in tutti i modi di coinvolgermi nella sua vita raccontandomi di tutto le sue giornate ecc
> 
> ci manca mi giri le foto delle vacanze con la famiglia
> ...


allora è il caso di pensarci su'....
meglio non essere coinvolti troppo,altrimenti subbentra l'amore


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione...
> Quando parlo con mio marito non faccio un elenco delke sue mancanze. Parlo di noi di quanto vorrei che tornassimo ad essere una coppia. In questi mesi mai una volta gli ho rinfacciato il sesso per esempio. Cerco di stargli vicina. *Ma sono sempre e solo io che cerco il dialogo, sempre solo io che lo abbraccio*. Io credo che tu capisca come é brutto sentirsi soli in una coppia..ecco io sono stanca di sentirmi così. Lui? É sereno solo se non affronto l'argomento. Se faccio finta che tutto va bene é l'uomo più felice al mondo. Io sono disposta a tutto terapia di coppia, psicologo tutto quello che puó servire a ritrovarci lui no... E mi rendo conto che sto mollando il colpo.
> Si prima o poi potrei anche dirgli che l'ho tradito così mi lascia lui, mi prendo la colpa di tutto e buonanotte...


Ti capisco si


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sebbene nella nostra coppia sia io ad accusare le mancanze che sentite tu e Rossi (ma mia moglie sia quella che si lamentava ed è arrivata a tradire) e quindi sia lievemente diversa la situazione, se tu o rossi doveste essere beccate che fareste? Vi separereste o fareste come mia moglie che dopo la scoperta:
> 
> - la paura del giudizio l'ha affrontata
> - le persone più vicine (i suoi) non hanno capito....io forse si
> ...


Brutto quello che ti sto per dire: forse l'altro non ha voluto prendersi un impegno serio con lei. 
Stai attento tu a non farti male.


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Brutto quello che ti sto per dire: forse l'altro non ha voluto prendersi un impegno serio con lei.
> Stai attento tu a non farti male.


Verissimo quello che hai detto....l'altro glielo aveva specificato fin dall'inizio come era la loro storia.
Per quanto riguarda il farmi male....l'altra volta mi è piombato tutto addosso all'improvviso...ora sono più preparato e non penso farà poi tanto male.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avrei altra scelta, mio marito chiedrebbe la separazione.
> Separarmi per me sarebbe il fallimento di quello in cui ho creduto forse per questo mi attacco ancora all'idea di un noi che non c'é più. Forse se accettassi questo avrei giá preso la decisione. Una parte di me spera ancor di aprire gli occhi domani e scoprire che mio marito si é accorto di me...


Io non sono tanto convinto che chiederebbe la separazione. Se la chiedesse solo a causa del tradimento lo vedrei come un ulteriore gesto di non amore. 
Io credo che tu per tentare di ricostruire debba mettere tutte, ma tutte, le carte in tavola. Se sapere non lo risveglia allora e' veramente finita. Ma da come scrivi sembra che lo sia già.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Verissimo quello che hai detto....l'altro glielo aveva specificato fin dall'inizio come era la loro storia.
> Per quanto riguarda il farmi male....l'altra volta mi è piombato tutto addosso all'improvviso...ora sono più preparato e non penso farà poi tanto male.


Ma scusami se te lo chiedo.... come si fa a vivere ed amare una persona in questo modo? Lo fai per vostro figlio o perché l'ami ancora?
Metti mai in conto che potresti innamorarti?


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma scusami se te lo chiedo.... come si fa a vivere ed amare una persona in questo modo? Lo fai per vostro figlio o perché l'ami ancora?
> *Metti mai in conto che potresti innamorarti?*


No non lo metto mai in conto 

E' passato poco più di un anno e se consideri i primi 6 mesi davvero brutti in cui sono arrivato veramente a pensare di separarmi perché mia moglie sembrava non riprendersi...praticamente sono si e no 6 mesi che stiamo provando a ripartire. Non lo faccio solo per mio figlio, anzi penso che se davvero non ci fosse più niente da rimettere insieme, sarebbe peggio anche per lui che continuassimo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No non lo metto mai in conto
> 
> E' passato poco più di un anno e se consideri i primi 6 mesi davvero brutti in cui sono arrivato veramente a pensare di separarmi perché mia moglie sembrava non riprendersi...praticamente sono si e no 6 mesi che stiamo provando a ripartire. *Non lo faccio solo per mio figlio, anzi penso che se davvero non ci fosse più niente da rimettere insieme, sarebbe peggio anche per lui che continuassimo.*


:up:


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No non lo metto mai in conto
> 
> E' passato poco più di un anno e se consideri i primi 6 mesi davvero brutti in cui sono arrivato veramente a pensare di separarmi perché mia moglie sembrava non riprendersi...praticamente sono si e no 6 mesi che stiamo provando a ripartire. Non lo faccio solo per mio figlio, anzi penso che se davvero non ci fosse più niente da rimettere insieme, sarebbe peggio anche per lui che continuassimo.


Devi essere davvero un uomo ingamba!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dimostrazione che quello che avevo sentito io, che aveva sentito Quintina è vero, lei si è posta in maniera alla contepinceton per farsi figa.


Nessuno può porsi alla maniera contepinceton e tornare a vedere la luce.
Spece per le donne.
Mi dispiace Daniele, 
Ma si spezza qualcosa dentro la loro ciua.

Ebbene lo confesso 
Sono io l'amante di Rossi!

E non mi dispiace per gli altri!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (7 Maggio 2012)

*Conte*

Ah cazzo...l'amante di rossi.....che culo!!!!Ma insomma qui dentro ci son donne decisamente più accattivanti.....e dai!!!


----------



## Carola (7 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se lo facesse non ti andrebbe bene comunque.....perché "lo fa solo adesso e non prima"


È vero niko
Ora che lui prova(ma a modo tutto suo sia chiaro e sempre spinto da me) io sento che è tardi
Perché nel frattempo c’è un altro di cui sono parecchio presa pure io a  cui voglio un bene devastante
Lui si è innamorato, dicembre io..anche

Ho sbagliato tutto e ora me ne devo tirare fuori in qualche modo

La sensazione solita è che noi 5 stiamo bene come famiglia e io e lui , mio marito, non + come coppia
Detto questo visto che la situazione è + gestibile non potrei mai x stare bene io e coronare eventuali sogni distruggere una famgilia
Famiglia che è felice e credetemi se vi dico che non trasprare nulla
Siamo così affiatati come amici
Poi lo spero magari mi sbaglio


Ecco
Ora chiudo ma non mi assento x timore di giudizi o che come la volta scorsa
Ho solo bisogno di provare a capire cosa voglio senza condizionamenti pensieri insicurezze

Grazie però di tutto consigli e anche giudizi negativi ecco
Ciao
Rossi

Farfalla quanti pensieri tuoi sono stati e sono tuttora i miei


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> È vero niko
> Ora che lui prova(ma a modo tutto suo sia chiaro e sempre spinto da me) io sento che è tardi
> Perché nel frattempo c’è un altro di cui sono parecchio presa pure io a  cui voglio un bene devastante
> Lui si è innamorato, dicembre io..anche
> ...


Ti auguro davvero di riuscire ad ascoltarti con la dovuta serenità.

Purtroppo sono situazioni complicate e l'unica strada è, appunto, ascoltarsi davvero per capire cosa sia giusto... o, se il giusto non esiste, cosa sia meno ingiusto fare.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah cazzo...l'amante di rossi.....che culo!!!!Ma insomma qui dentro ci son donne decisamente più accattivanti.....e dai!!!


Sapesssiiiiiii....


----------

